# BMQ / BMOQ - Medical, Dental, Mental health questions [Merged]



## MAJOR_Baker

Do REG Force and Reservists receive immunizations as a matter of deployment readiness?  I just received my next Anthrax booster, of course I can‘t tell them I don‘t want it.  :warstory:


----------



## Staff

Everybody who deploys is immunized according to the theater of operations. There are some standard tests run pre- and post-deployment(TB etc.) We are given shots or a regimen of pills depending on what the newest stuff the military has bought. Everybody has to take the medecine here too. There was a Navy guy a couple of years ago that didn‘t want the stuff they were giving him (for Anthrax I think), and if I remember, he got away with it. Now, if you look in the QR&Os, there is an article of discipline under the National Defense Act that specifically states that you WILL take your medecine or else. The maximum penalty is a monetary fine and jail time (two years less a day or something like that).


----------



## Tpr.Orange

You still take it some people are given them when they are on course. I know of several gents who were at borden during the summer and had done the TB tests and had several other shots included


----------



## PteCamp

I was in Borden this summer, and I had 11 needles shoved into me at various times...Just make sure you always have your immunization records on you, I was never told to bring them and they just re-gave me shots I had already had...not fun!


----------



## cheechue

I‘m kind of wary about the military giving me vaccinations of any kind. After hearing the horror stories of experimental drugs given to soldiers as recently as Gulf War I. These soldiers are now dying from unknown illnesses and their medical records are disappearing / being destroyed.


----------



## Garry

there‘s a vaccine for anthrax???


----------



## cheechue

> there‘s a vaccine for anthrax???


Anthrax is a virus that mainly affects cattle, sheep, goats etc. So yes!!! just like a polio vaccine, you can get an anthrax vaccine.


----------



## LilMissChicky

> Originally posted by Pte Smiley:
> [qb] I was in Borden this summer, and I had 11 needles shoved into me at various times...Just make sure you always have your immunization records on you, I was never told to bring them and they just re-gave me shots I had already had...not fun! [/qb]


I don‘t have the little card anymore      the only thing I have is the actual copy of the record from the original issuer. Will this be good enough?


----------



## chrisf

> Originally posted by cheechue:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there‘s a vaccine for anthrax???
> 
> 
> 
> Anthrax is a virus that mainly affects cattle, sheep, goats etc. So yes!!! just like a polio vaccine, you can get an anthrax vaccine. [/qb]
Click to expand...

I was under the (Mistaken?) impression that anthrax was a bacterial infection?


----------



## dhan74

Anthrax is bacterial.  Check out:

http://addictionlibrary.org/disease/anthrax-signs-symptoms-vaccine-and-treatment.html

for more info.


----------



## Armymedic

First off I‘ll sort something out....

Cheechue, you are right out to lunch...
1. Anthrax is a bacterial spore (called Bacillus anthracis). 
2. Nobody can give you experimental medications or vaccines without your express knowledge and consent. If you do not understand why or what people are injecting into you, then friggin ask, its your right. If they don‘t want to tell you refuse the shot until you do, or ask a MO (doctor) to explain it to you. 

Ok, now with that out of the way:
On enrollment, everyone in the regular force recieves an initial battery of injections including;Tetnus and Depthiria (TD), Measles, Mumbs, and rubela (MMR), Menginacoccal Vaccine (MCV), polio, Hepatitis A & B, and Typhoid vacines to name most of them. the Turbuculosis test(otherwise know as PPD) is a test to see if you have been exposed to that TB bactirium, and is not a vaccine. It should be done at enrollment and before and after each deployment to endemic areas.

For deployment, each area is assesed with guidelines from the WHO and CDC Atlanta, to determine what is the appropriate vacination regime for the area. Troops who are deploying are then topped up on the enrollment regime and given vaccines for the area of ops. Thats why certian areas get antimalaria meds (Somalia, Cambodia) and others do not (Bosnia). 

Now you can refuse a medication (any medication, not just vaccines), if you choose not to be deployed to the mission. If you choose not to deploy and the military deems you necessary to go they can (and will) intitate administrative or disciplinary action against you. Basically, don‘t want to deploy...get out.  See you always have a choice.


----------



## cheechue

meh!! Bacteria, virus...same thing to me...


----------



## shaun_bougie

Hey everyone.  I was reading the week by week analysis of Basic Training by Belkin81 on the link that was provided.  I was just wonding what vaccinations they give you at Basic?  Thanks.


----------



## Jason Bourne

God no..not the bum


----------



## brin11

Here‘s mine straight from the yellow book, although, from many, many moons ago:

Yellow fever, polio, diptheria, typhoid, adenovirus, small pox, meningitis, and one other unidentifiable one (smeared).  Not really up on my human vaccines so not sure what type of adenovirus that would be.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## leopard11

do the Recruits on Reserve BIQ get vaccinated as well? i have no problem with vaccinations, its just i was never told about them, and im sure ive been vaccinated for most of those things in the past,


----------



## chk2fung

unless u can proove with a vaccination record taht you‘ve got those shots that brin11 listed you‘ll get those plus Hep. A, Hep. B, TB, that‘s jsut on basic.  i hope u aren‘t afraid of needles, cause its kinda like an assembly line one after the other, and its done over several sessions.


----------



## portcullisguy

Last summer on SQ/BIQ we had to go through the battery of shots at Meaford.  Only a few objected, and they were read the riot act -- one had to prove they already had the same shots by having a family member fax the base their immunization record.

I had Hep A, Hep B, Measles/Mumps/Rubella (MMR), Tetanus/Diphtheria (TD), Meningitis, and a TB skin test all done over the summer.  (What, no polio anymore?)

They also gave us a Yellow Fever card, but apparently we only have to have the shot if we are going on tour or something, because we never got the shots.

I‘m glad I had the shots, they were free (thats a few hundred bucks worth of shots right there), and the last booster I had for anything was 1987, so I was long overdue.

What ticked me off was that I couldn‘t find my Hep B shot record from work (my employer gave me the shots a couple years ago), so I had to have it again.

But, like any large organization, the army‘s right hand has no idea what the left hand did last summer.  I was supposed to have the final Hep A shot in January, and I have contacted my sect comd about it, but haven‘t heard anything back yet.


----------



## Infanteer

> They also gave us a Yellow Fever card, but apparently we only have to have the shot if we are going on tour or something, because we never got the shots.


Consider yourself lucky.  We got YF during work up and that vaccination levels you for a day.  That was probably the quietest night in the shacks for the entire summer.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

I can concur with that Infanteer, what a day to leave your locker unlocked and have the course WO. trash the whole thing. I still have the polaroid that someone took off me passed out on the floor in front of the dryer.
Though hard lessons are good lessons, never forgot to double-check the lock ever again!


----------



## Bert

You guys sound like you‘re a bunch of whiney girls.  Man, after a week of marching, getting yelled at, PT, inspections, PT, inspections, getting yelled at, marching, trying to keep awake in class, getting yelled at, inspections, getting yelled at, waking up at 4:15 because Buddy beside the bunk wanted to get an early start on each and every day, getting yelled at; going for a walk to the MRI for a bunch of shots was a welcome vacation for a few hours on my course.  Remember,
sitting in the chair waiting for the medical staff to sort out the platoon is a good time to relax and enjoy the relative peace and quiet.  You will find "shots day" to be nice break in the storm.  Hehe.


----------



## shaun_bougie

> Originally posted by Bert:
> [qb] You guys sound like you‘re a bunch of whiney girls.  [/qb]


I hope I‘m not included in this because I just wanted to know what the vaccinations were lol.  I don‘t care about getting them


----------



## MedCorps

Vaccinations: 

Bring any and all information you have (Civilian Yellow book / Family Doctor Immunization Record) with you to basic when you go for immunizations.  This will prevent duplication of vaccination. 

You will (then again they change all the time) get (unless you have gotten before and/or they are still current): 

Yellow Fever 
Mumps Measles Rubella (MMR = 1 shot) 
Polio 
Tetanus / Diphtheria (Td = 1 Shot) 
Meningococcal Meningitis 

and the PPD (tuberculosis) skin test 

Might also get Hepatitis A or A/B Combo (I would if given the option) and / or the Influenza vaccination.  

I know Smallpox is off the list, and I am pretty sure adenovirus (4&7) and Typhoid Fever is off the list for basic (Typhoid is still a deployment vaccine). 

The next hint.  Once you get your hands on your "yellow book" (although they are not yellow anymore, but rather blue) hold on to it, and do not let anyone take it from you if given the option.  If you loose it... you might be in for more vaccinations (without cause).  Trust me, treat it like your ID Card. 

Hope that helps. 

MC


----------



## AndrewD83

I hate needles.  I think I have a mild needle phobia.  My last needle was grade 7.  After my shot I got up from the chair, walked three feet and completely fainted, hitting my head on the wall in the process. I woke up half an hour later on some dirty gym mat with nurses and my class mates surrounding me.  

After that they told me to always get needles lying down or the same will happen again.  Maybe I‘ll dish out the couple hundred bucks to get my shots in a hospital before I go to basic.


----------



## Ian

Hey,

In St-Jean, during the vaccinations, they seperate the pers who have problems with needles and give them special treatment.. no need to worry about it.


----------



## private_cowboy

ok first of all everyone keeps asking questions on the physical side of basic training physically its not very hard, mentally its harder, u get close to no sleep, your **** on all day, and dont worry about doing something perfect there is no such thing, even if you do do it right they will make things up, and if the person next to you doesnt have his **** perfect and you do your gonna get raped by the instructor asking you why your shits perfect and his is not, your a team you work as one. i loved my platoon but we were rotten, 47 of us in teh beginning and 25 in the end. i got sick and missed two days of first aid so i got recoursed. and age dont worry about being to old or two  youngn we had some people that were 17 and nsome that went as old as 40.


----------



## BF Hawkeye Pierce

47 then 25 at the end    ****. I remember reading on this forum that 96% (or somewhere close) made it and the other 4% had left because injury or another reason.


----------



## private_cowboy

well... our platoon was more hardcore than the rest. our sister platoon had it pretty easy so everything that we had to do and they didnt, we also had to do for them. most platoons only lose around 4-5 people out of 60 some ours had some pretty hard *** instructors. but im happy i went through the experience with my platoon and no one elses gives a more realistic take on the military we all wanted the full metal jacket experience and the experience we had made full metal jacket look like a cake walk wich it was. we even had a few gomer pile experiences like when the older guy fell out of line when we were running and couldnt get up, the instructors were liek get teh **** up what the **** is your problem are you going to die on me... sigh  im going back i feel out of place now


----------



## Da_man

First you say its not very hards, and then you say full metal jacket look like a cake walk compared to it?


----------



## Bert

In my opinion, the figure of 96% success rate of passing BMQ is correct.  But theres a further
context to it.

This is not to scare anyone and it always best to 
speak to your recruiter at the CFRC if you have any questions.

Out of every BMQ platoon, there are a few who do not pass the original course.  Most of these are "recoursed", or placed on a personnel 
awaiting training platoons (PAT) until the next
course starts up.  Some seek a voluntary release,
others may get a medical discharge if they cannot
continue with training.

As an example, the platoon I was on started with
58 recruits and gradutated 48.

We had:
1 VR; 1 guy was placed on PAT because of a torn
tendon in the knee and could not meet PT
standards; 1 guy inflamed a previous elbow tendonitis problem and couldn‘t perform push-ups, he was recoursed; 1 guy acquired a foot infection
and the recovery time made him loose too many
classes and was recoursed; 2 guys were temporarily
attached to our platoon only for the first three
weeks (fitness retest after an injury), 1 person
acquired a foot stress fracture during forced 
marches later in the course and was placed on PAT, 2 people failed the weapons handling re-test and were recoursed, 1 person was unable to complete the field exercises due to stress and was recoursed.

Out of the 10 recruits that could not graduate with our original platoon, 9 were placed on
PAT, allowed to recover, and placed into another
or future platoon.  I know them and they are  dedicated people.  They‘ll pass/have passed their
next course.

BMQ is by far a soft course physically by military standards.  Yet, it can be quite a 
shock for civilians/recruits pschologically (sp). I guess most members on the forum may have similar
experiences.  

If you don‘t do silly things like horse around,and  keep healthy, get as much sleep as possible, take care of your feet, watch that you don‘t inflame training injuries, you should be 
alright and avoid missing too many classes.

This is not to say everyone won‘t have problems.
Blisters, pulled muscles, sore feet, chronic fatigue, physical fatigue will effect everyone 
at least sometime in the course.  Just keep
going and maintain a sense of humour.


----------



## pegged

BMQ isn‘t difficult. SQ and BIQ, though, I‘m not going to say anything. I‘m on both of those for the entire summer, back to back in Wainwright.


----------



## private_cowboy

its tough but not physically tough, its just mental.


----------



## K. Ash

Thanks Bert for your post.

I‘m going Aug 2. I want to know everything I possibly can.


----------



## mazda3mazdaspeed

I am taking all my completed forms to the Recruiting office in Saint John NB on Tuesday for WEAPONS TECHNICIAN, Reserves. Please tell me when you get needles and how many.  :crybaby:


----------



## Sundborg

mazda3mazdaspeed said:
			
		

> I am taking all my completed forms to the Recruiting office in Saint John NB on Tuesday for WEAPONS TECHNICIAN, Reserves. Please tell me when you get needles and how many.   :crybaby:



Well first off, wait until you get your foot in the door before you start worrying about this stuff.


----------



## D-n-A

During the recruting process you will not see any needles.


However on BMQ(on mine atleast) we got a few shots, bring your vaccination records when you go on course, it could save you from getting some of the shots. I did, I only ended up getting two shots, while some buddys got 5-6.


----------



## MikeM

Agreed, don't worry about the needles until you get to BMQ. But when you go, make sure you take vaccination records, it saved me from a whole bunch of needles, while others who did have all their vaccinations up to date and didn't bring the records still got their shots. 

Needles is the least of the worries, and they aren't anything big, they are all the common shots for stuff like measles, mumps, rubella, etc... all the childhood ones and ones for polio and tetnus as well as more I think.


----------



## LanceaLot

Don't worry, the nurses are nice and they will hold your hand if you cry.


----------



## combat_medic

Why is it that you can put a weapon in a guy's hands and he will shoot or stab anything that comes in his path, but the moment you bring out a needle that's less that an inch long and they cry like little children? 

Heaven help you if you go overseas and need to be vaccinated for everything.


----------



## rdschultz

I have no idea where my vaccination records are (I'm sure my mother does), but I think I'd just as soon get them all redone just for peace of mind.  There's no harm in getting vaccinated again, is there?   I missed the measles vaccination in high school, so I've always been a little paranoid about not being vaccinated.

Needles don't bother me at all.  Probably because when I was younger I had to get weekly allergy shots, and then in high school I had to get monthly blood drawn because of a medication I was taking.


----------



## Inch

You'll get a ton of needles if you don't have your book.  MMR (measles, mumps rubella), tetanus/diphtheria, polio, yellow fever, typhoid, meningitis, hep A & B, plus the TB test. It doesn't end on basic training either, some of them like typhoid you get every 3 years. I think we had 3 needle parades when I was BOTC.

Cheers


----------



## LanceaLot

uh oh. I don't have any kind of book, but I had all my needles....maybe i will need that nurse to hold my hand  :crybaby:


----------



## Armymedic

Reservist need not worry too much about needles until they are deploying overseas....

But if you wanna count there a number of diffrent injections:

MMR, Mennigitis, Hep A, Hep B, Tetnus/Diptheria, Typhoid, are the most common.

PPD (TB test) isn't a vaccination, its a screening.

Also there are area specific ones like yellow fever, anthrax,

and also oral ingested vaccines like malaria.

Look under the WHO site for travellers and see them all.


----------



## Kevin_B

Is there any harm in getting a vaccination you've had before?


----------



## MikeM

Nope, there is no harm what so ever, that was one of the first questions we asked when we got to needle parade for the first time at BMQ.


----------



## portcullisguy

There may be no harm in getting a vaccination you've had over again, but it can't do you any benefit either.  The Health Canada nurse who immunized all of us federal workers at my workplace - the airport in Toronto - told me I should've had the CF call her before sticking me with any needles last summer.  I didn't have the immunization records she conveniently had given me, but she could have faxed them over her copies.

Oh well, lesson learned.

I now take my immunization record and travel immunization booklet everywhere I go while wearing the cadpat, just in case.


----------



## Korus

Wow, I've never had any needles in the reserves.

I can't wait until I go overseas.. I get a tonne of needles, AND my wisdom teeth pulled..


----------



## Inch

If you haven't had Hep A & B, you might want to look into getting them done now. For Hep A you get one shot then 6 months later you get the second.  Hep B is 3 shots, the 2nd one a month after the first and the 3rd one 6 months later.  The rest of them are a one dose deal, it might make your tour request go a little easier since you'd have one less hang up. That's just my opinion though, I've never done a tour as a reservist.

Cheers


----------



## Korus

I've had Hep A and Hep B already, plus a couple of the other standard ones that are given out in Alberta. I'll hace to check my records, but I'm too lazy to dig 'em up right now. (in fact everyone in high school was jealous because I'd already had Hep B, so I didn't have to get those shots when they all did). I just haven't had any vaccinations through the military, for the more exotic diseases...


----------



## Thaedes

Well, I'm starting 4th week of BMQ here in Saint-Jean right now.  I'm going regular forces however.   But we got our vacc's second week, and the first day of  third they got blood for the blood tests (women were exempt because they need to do the blood work before giving the women vacc's [checks for pregnancy etc]).  So they had us all lined up in the MIR waiting to have our blood taken, and we are a platoon of 60 people (or were at the time, 5 people VR'd that week) and so the process of waiting in line is long.  Anyways, one guy had his blood taken and of course they boot you out of the seat and off into another line right away.  He was looking a little pale and so we asked him if he was alright.  He said yes of course, (our platoon is 90% infantry, myself included so its natural you get a lot of macho attitudes).  Anyways, not 30 seconds later he fell straight back.  He was just out of range of anyone grabbing him and he smoked his head on the ground.  I swear it was one of the sickest sounds I have ever heard.  And of course he bled like a sonofab*tch.  So that in turn made a bunch of other guys queasy


----------



## NavyGrunt

Why did they take blood? I never had blood drawn


----------



## Kevin_B

Um....was the guy alright?


----------



## RatCatcher

Hey guys;  for the topic of the Vaccination Book... whenever you hear you have an immunization parade, medical appointment or any other DAG type event ALWAYS have your book. Even though we in DCOS FHP streams are putting the immunizations in a computer database we do not have the time to look up all the personnels records (ie DAGing 100+ in a morning).  For some bases, no book no stick!!! Ie. I will not read a PPD result without the book, because I can't technically write in the result at a later time. AND btw.... an immunization parade IS a parade and you must attend if ordered to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just spent the last 3 months working on various immunization parades for both the reserves and the Reg F; PMed tech have no problem if you show up with an old book BUT AT LEAST TRY TO HAVE YOUR BLUE BOOK IF YOU HAVE ONE! If you do not have one I suggest you go and get one, again see your UMS/PMed sect, they will transcript from your yellow book to the blue. 

The policy in regards to Vaccination refusal here in Valcartier is that we make you read the regulation and you must sign that you have read it. If you still refuse administrative action can be taken.

I hope this helps

Phil


----------



## jarko

Hello,

I was finally sworn in, heading up to bmq this sunday the 10th but i have a slight problem.. My family has been sick for 2 weeks so far and i was trying everything not to get sick, now that there colds reached the end i must have caught it. I was loosing my voice when i was getting sworn in and now i started to cough and have nasal congestion. I am pissed as hell and dont know what to do, i am taking tons of drugs, syrups anything i can. My flight is in 4 days, i feel like shit and dont know what to do. What would happen if i got there with a cold. Man i seriously cant believe this bs, why didnt it catch on to me 2 weeks ago. The cold hit me hard today. What should i do??

Thanks


----------



## Zombie

I don't know about policies, but I would just say tough it out, it's 10 weeks long man...


----------



## Gouki

The only thing you can do is just suck it up and do your best while trying to recover as best you can.


----------



## backinblack

Jarko,

When I went through recruit training in 1988 (Cornwallis, NS), I caught a killer cold about 1/2 way thru.  All I can say is "soldier on!".  Keep a can-do attitude and you'll do fine.  My experience with that was it didn't take long for the cold to disappear and I can still remember my Master Corporal telling me to close my mouth during drill practice!  (I couldn't breathe through my nose, I was so stuffed up)

I remember answering "Yeff, Mafter Corbral!" -- LOL

Good Luck on your course!  You'll do fine if you have the correct attitude!


----------



## Old Sweat

Sensitivity is not the CF's strong suit. Be prepared for "if the Canadian Forces had wanted to you to have a cold, they would have issued you one." Having said that, it will all work out. Good luck and good soldiering.


----------



## HollywoodHitman

Suck it up Buttercup!!! You'll be fine. You'll be too busy to remember you even have a cold. Good luck and soldier on.


----------



## QORvanweert

Buddy, you have to just soldier on and tough it out. If it makes you feel any better, or reassures you, I currently have Mono and I have had to do my entire FTX with it. At the beginning you will have lots of opportunities to sneak off to the bathroom and blow your nose, this is from a reservist standpoint, but the worst that happens is that you keep a rag in your pocket and blow your nose with it whenever you have the chance... also remember to DRINK alot since the air quality is never great in armouries and get a medical chit the first opportunity you have if you want to get out of some PT and drill... you will pay for this later though   >


----------



## medicineman

Not alot you can do about your cold - it'll go away on it's own.   Drink lots (water ;D) and get alot of rest before you go.   Believe me - I'd rather have a cold in recruit school than an injury - the cold will go away (and you get to give it to others at that) - and the injury might not for some time.   Try to have a good one.

On another note - Backinblack - what was your serial in Cornwallis?   I was a 5 Platoon, 8835.

MM


----------



## JBP

Yeah I had a cold during 1st half of my BMQ, I kept all the napkins from breakfast+lunch+dinner in my combat pants pockets and used'm whenever needed! 

Just think of it this way, if you say, "No I can't go!"... You may not make it into the army at all. You'll be STUCK in Pat platoon for, well, along time from what I've read on these boards...

SOLDIER ON and have a hardcore can-do attitude like they've all said before!


----------



## Island Ryhno

4 days is a long time, you cold should start to break by then. That being said, you also will not do anything physical until about day 3 (wed say) so that gives you 7 days to shake it off. I had mono on my original BMQ and had to RTU and then go back to do basic, it sucked. When I was in St.Jean, there were a couple of guys who were on PAT Platoon for over a year, one guy going on 2   you know what they do on PAT platoon, they tie knots in ropes for 8 hours a day, sounds like fun hey


----------



## QORvanweert

The sad thing is that if you really wanted and were desperate enough then you could PAT platoon your way for a year, get the paid vacation and everything then just release 20K richer and without having done anything of any significance....


----------



## Canadian Sig

Dont worry. By week 6 everybody on your course will have a nice case of " shack hack" anyway. The air is just re-cycled around the mega so everybody gets to share germs. Suck it up and soldier on.


----------



## backinblack

Yeah, I've got to agree about the air in the Mega.  After Cornwallis I was at St Jean for about 7 months, and if I didn't get outside for fresh air, it wasn't too long before I was feeling burned out.

Medicineman:  I was on Course 8824, 7 Platoon.  (10 June - 26 Aug 1988)  <---I'm a little sketchy about the dates, but those are close enough.


----------



## medicineman

B in B - you escaped the day I arrived.

MM


----------



## shaboing

i had a really nasty cough for like 5 weeks during bmq weekends, i was keeping all the recruits up with it. it was horrible but all ya can do is tough it out


----------



## Meridian

Well, firstly, you wont be doing a 10k ruck march on day one, so I think you will be safe if your colds only last a week or so. Generally the first week is administrivia... about the only thing I could see being a possible issue is CFEXPRES, (fitness test on course) early on, but Im sure you'll make it through. Just do your best to be alert on course, pay attention, and perservere.  Dont whine to your staff about a cold...  suck it up, push on...  unless you cant hold anything down, or some worse illness, you should be fine for week one at least.


----------



## LMackenzie

Well, talk about a kick in the ...whatever.

Last week I hear from my son all is a-ok the next week I hear he as spent three days in the
hospital there and is sick as a dog!  
Fever over 100 has a horrible barking cough almost no voice on the phone, he says they have him on all sorts of medications.  He reports lots of guys there are sick right now as well??
That raspy voice was from much more than yelling I see now.
He kept trying to tough it out and attend his course/classes each day but 
they sent him off on medical as it was obvious he was sick
Heres me worrying he is getting on ok, has enough to eat and his pillow is not too hard...typical Mom Stuff... when in reality hes been seriously ill.  :'(
I am to say the least in shock and worried that hes ok now, being unable to do anything here but
worry is not very productive and I feel frankly useless and lost. 

He said he was being re-coursed... son of a ... hes so disappointed I can hear it in his voice hes been so into this
for a long time and now he gets some sort of freaking flu that just yanks the rug out from under him.

Well folks, I need your advice and input again please
What happens to him now...what are his options.
Do some of you have experiences this way and what came of it for you...
What does this 're-course' mean for his career in the CAF.
Is he still concidered part of the CAF for the three years he signed on for?
Does he do BMQ again

In reading other posts here re-coursed recruits are looked down upon almost 
and that would be beyond unfair if that was to happen for him

What is the CAFs responsibility as in paying him or is that done for him now?
He spoke a bit about going into the reserves maybe attending college as well etc
Fine and dandy but college costs thousands of dollars!
What about the Argyles based here in Hamilton...any input on that as a choice for the summer for him
I am sure hes very confused by this all and feeling very disillusioned right now ( I sure am) and having to deal with it when you are ill, well just nothing looks good right now about the whole thing.

All things are said to happen for a reason...
well I sure hope this reason rears its ugly head soon!  I have a few things to say to it!

A seriously upset Army Mom in Hamilton


----------



## aesop081

Army Mom said:
			
		

> Well, talk about a kick in the ...whatever.
> 
> Last week I hear from my son all is a-ok the next week I hear he as spent three days in the
> hospital there and is sick as a dog!
> Fever over 100 has a horrible barking cough almost no voice on the phone, he says they have him on all sorts of medications.   He reports lots of guys there are sick right now as well??
> That raspy voice was from much more than yelling I see now.
> He kept trying to tough it out and attend his course/classes each day but
> they sent him off on medical as it was obvious he was sick
> Heres me worrying he is getting on ok, has enough to eat and his pillow is not too hard...typical Mom Stuff... when in reality hes been seriously ill.   :'(
> I am to say the least in shock and worried that hes ok now, being unable to do anything here but
> worry is not very productive and I feel frankly useless and lost.
> 
> He said he was being re-coursed... son of a ... hes so disappointed I can hear it in his voice hes been so into this
> for a long time and now he gets some sort of freaking flu that just yanks the rug out from under him.
> 
> Well folks, I need your advice and input again please
> What happens to him now...what are his options.
> Do some of you have experiences this way and what came of it for you...
> What does this 're-course' mean for his career in the CAF.
> Is he still concidered part of the CAF for the three years he signed on for?
> Does he do BMQ again
> 
> In reading other posts here re-coursed recruits are looked down upon almost
> and that would be beyond unfair if that was to happen for him
> 
> What is the CAFs responsibility as in paying him or is that done for him now?
> He spoke a bit about going into the reserves maybe attending college as well etc
> Fine and dandy but college costs thousands of dollars!
> What about the Argyles based here in Hamilton...any input on that as a choice for the summer for him
> I am sure hes very confused by this all and feeling very disillusioned right now ( I sure am) and having to deal with it when you are ill, well just nothing looks good right now about the whole thing.
> 
> All things are said to happen for a reason...
> well I sure hope this reason rears its ugly head soon!   I have a few things to say to it!
> 
> A seriously upset Army Mom in Hamilton



Being recoursed because you became ill is not a big deal career wise.  It just means that once he is well, he wil strt BMQ over with another platoon and his career will carry on. He is still a member of the CF.  Its just that training wise, the rest of the platonn cannot be held back while he gets well, so he is missing classes and training.  I certainly understand his disapointment.  There is no career "repercussions" for this...its just something that happens.  If this turns out to be some alot more serious it could be another story but asuming he gets better soon...he will be no worse for wear. I know that he will not be happy about having to redo everything but he'll deal with it and soldier on i'm sure. For the pay, he gets paid even though he is being recoursed.  He gets paid everyday he is a member of the CF, so no worries there.

Why is he talking about the reserves ?


----------



## Canadian Sig

From what you have said it sounds like your son is being re-coursed for illness. If this is the case then you and he should have no worries. He will just have to stick around St. Jean until he is healthy and then he will join another platoon. I cant tell you if he will have to start at week 1 again or not but it probably depends on how far into it he was, how well he was doing and how long he is off ill. The military pays us no matter what we are doing at the time. As to this time counting toward his contract; we have a saying in the forces:"it's all pensionable time".   Don't worry about this hurting his career, it's not an academic issue or disciplinary issue so it should have no effect. All the best to you   ;D


----------



## P-Free

When you bring a group of people together they are bound to bring sickness with them and spread it amongst themselves. Personally the last few days I've been having alot of the symptoms you just described, however not in the exteme you describe. 

From what I've seen and heard, the CF takes care of its own quite well. 

I just hope he comes back to full health soon.


----------



## LMackenzie

Good day
Once again you all have been a great help... many thanks.
How do people get along without the internet anyway?

In answer to aesop about him talking about the reserves...
I believe he was getting input on his end about options in case all goes down the dumper
Its one of those times of the self doubts and the why am I heres I would think.
Hes being pulled out of the group of people hes come to bond with respect and work well with
so that make it tough as well
My job now is to help him as I can on this end, get back on track.  As hes on the mend physically so I am sure hes seeing things more clearly.  No one functions at full steam when they are ill.
What doesn't kill you will make you stronger??
I remember when I was 19 and I knew everything about everything... one couldn't have told me things were never going to go according to my plans, heck no!
Well heres a big taste of the wonders of the ever changing adult on your own out there,
world for the boy.

On the bus...off the bus   lol

Enjoy your Day all
Army Mom


----------



## aesop081

I've have seen a few of the students i have had go trough similar situations and i understand it is very demoralizing at times.  Just remind him that its not the end of the world.  Alot of other soldiers have gone trough it and not just during recruit training.  Alot of guys spend years waiting for the basic para course only to get injured once they get there.  On my basic aesop course , one guy had to go home due to kidney stones.  He had been trying to become an aesop for 5 years.  Let me tell you it was rough on him to have to go home and wait another year.

I hate being cliche but i think its fitting :  "its not how you fall down...its how fast you get up that counts"

Good luck


----------



## brin11

I think this is a pretty common problem.  People get recoursed often for many reasons.  There were a few recourses in my basic course many years ago and they joined us part way through and did just fine.  You have about 2 minutes to get to know them and there were no hard feelings with them joining us in the middle of the course (or wherever they did) as you don't have TIME to have any feelings other than teamwork towards them.  If they pulled their weight and weren't an idiot there were no problems.  My husband was recoursed in artillery battleschool as he had to have his tonsils out.  He joined another course and was fine.  If you think a recourse during basic training is bad try battleschool.

Just some thoughts, all should work out if he maintains a good attitude and is physically healthy when he joins his new course.

Good luck to him.


----------



## tannerthehammer

just wondering if they take a blood sample from you and if so do they prick your finger or do they draw it out from your arm? 

I HATE NEEDLES!


----------



## infamous_p

why? something you're hiding?


----------



## SeanPaul_031

tannerthehammer said:
			
		

> just wondering if they take a blood sample from you and if so do they prick your finger or do they draw it out from your arm?
> 
> I HATE NEEDLES!



you hate needles? but youre not afraid to join the military....

I suggest you stop doing that heroin or they will detect it in your blood samples when they draw blood


----------



## aesop081

tannerthehammer said:
			
		

> just wondering if they take a blood sample from you and if so do they prick your finger or do they draw it out from your arm?
> 
> I HATE NEEDLES!



You're gonna love needles parade then........... :


----------



## tannerthehammer

2332Piper said:
			
		

> Good post buddy. Really smart.   :
> 
> No, they do not take a blood test at BMQ. You pee in a bottle during your medical test, and are subject to random drug tests (peeing in a bottle again) throughout your CF career. You will be subject to various injections as well throughout your career, usually if you are heading overseas.
> 
> I think that about answers the question, although doing a search would have dragged up many topics like this for you to reference. Mod lock please?



Actually I did a search and didn't come up with what I wanted to know specifically...


----------



## DogOfWar

tannerthehammer said:
			
		

> Actually I did a search and didn't come up with what I wanted to know specifically...



They dont take blood. But you recieve multiple needles for various things. I had several guys crying and having there hands held during the process. It was the saddest thing I ever observed. None of those men will ever have my respect. They could save my life and they would still be the guys who cried over getting a shot in the arm. I suggest you get over it.


----------



## tannerthehammer

BeadWindow said:
			
		

> They dont take blood. But you recieve multiple needles for various things. I had several guys crying and having there hands held during the process. It was the saddest thing I ever observed. None of those men will ever have my respect. They could save my life and they would still be the guys who cried over getting a shot in the arm. I suggest you get over it.



Well I have no problem  taking a shot in the arm or anything like that I just have a phobia of getting needles in my inner elbow when they draw blood...Really sick blood and guts type stuff doesn't bother me in the least I just have a phobia of blood being drawn from that spot


----------



## DogOfWar

tannerthehammer said:
			
		

> Well I have no problem   taking a shot in the arm or anything like that I just have a phobia of getting needles in my inner elbow when they draw blood...Really sick blood and guts type stuff doesn't bother me in the least I just have a phobia of blood being drawn from that spot


Thats weird. LOL. But then you'll be fine.


----------



## Dogboy

once when I was donating blood I felt the tube coming out of my arm and how warm it was with my blood in it and it cased me to almost pass out. normally I'm fine I just don't like the feel of warm blood pumping out of me.


----------



## Bob the builder

Don't worry to much about needles, there is a chance you wont have to get any of them during reserve BMQ.  Just hope you are one of the lucky ones to get them.  Since I never did, and am hoping they weren't to important.


----------



## Da_man

You cant stand a tiny needle that goes half an inch in your arm, but yet you join the army where a bullet like that could split you in half?


----------



## AmmoTech90

Don't know if I'm special or what  ;D but every medical I've had involved taking at least two test tubes of blood.  I'm pretty sure I did during basic, 30 and 35 medical, and all post deployment as well before 1 predeployment medical...
Just like this...


----------



## tannerthehammer

Oh man I literally felt ill when I saw that pic :


----------



## aesop081

Da_man said:
			
		

> You cant stand a tiny needle that goes half an inch in your arm, but yet you join the army where a bullet like that could split you in half?



What does that have to do with anything ?

I've got news for new guy...there are some guys who are affraid of heights that jump out of airplanes.....guys who hate water that are divers......people that are airsick but have been flying for 20 years.......

Who are you trying to impress with that comment ?


----------



## Da_man

aesop081 said:
			
		

> What does that have to do with anything ?
> 
> I've got news for new guy...there are some guys who are affraid of heights that jump out of airplanes.....guys who hate water that are divers......people that are airsick but have been flying for 20 years.......
> 
> Who are you trying to impress with that comment ?




my point: suck it up.  Whats yours?


----------



## old medic

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Don't know if I'm special or what  ;D but every medical I've had involved taking at least two test tubes of blood.  I'm pretty sure I did during basic, 30 and 35 medical, and all post deployment as well before 1 predeployment medical...
> Just like this...



Bloodwork for specific lab values will be done during medical exams.  AmmoTech90 is correct.


----------



## PresterJohn

Da_man said:
			
		

> my point: suck it up.   Whats yours?



Your point is made. His point, on the other hand, is to make the distinction that little peccadillos and silly fears don't get in the way of what you really want to do, or block you forever from something your guts tells is the way in this world that you want to go. 
Me, for instance. I used to work at a meat packing plant before joining. I started out of high school right at the shambles floor. ( the buthchering chute). But if I go in for bloodwork, even after all these years,   I still get all fuzzy and pale if I see the stuff pumping out of me. Don't know why; seen my share of from others in 12 years... and worse. But I'm still on the job.
What exactly does suck it up mean, anyway?


----------



## DogOfWar

old medic said:
			
		

> Bloodwork for specific lab values will be done during medical exams.   AmmoTech90 is correct.



2 years and 3 medicals later. No blood drawn.


----------



## Uberman

I recall at my recruit training - in Cornwallis, some 15 years ago, one morning our platoon went through a medical tent and received about 15 injections for just about everything. Also had to eat a cube of sugar with something in it and oh, of course the square needle in the left nut. No blood was taken - at least not from the medical guys.


----------



## old medic

BeadWindow said:
			
		

> 2 years and 3 medicals later. No blood drawn.



I refer you to CFP 154 Annex H,  and to CF-2033 Record of Medical Examination. Specifically the boxes on the form that say "Biochemistry"
and "Hematology".

I also refer you to CFP 154 Annex G, Hematological Diseases 
http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/policies/med_standards/pdf/Engraph/cfp154_annexGappen1pg5_e.pdf

Bloodwork is done.


----------



## shadow

Although this topic went a little awry, usually the only way a reservist will have blood drawn is in a civvie hospital if there is something wrong with them (or mil if they are on class B/C), and the only time a reservist gets immunization shots is if they are going overseas.


----------



## the 48th regulator

Da_man said:
			
		

> You cant stand a tiny needle that goes half an inch in your arm, but yet you join the army where a bullet like that could split you in half?



I hate needles!!!   They scare the begeezus outta me!

dileas

tess


----------



## DogOfWar

old medic said:
			
		

> I refer you to CFP 154 Annex H,   and to CF-2033 Record of Medical Examination. Specifically the boxes on the form that say "Biochemistry"
> and "Hematology".
> 
> I also refer you to CFP 154 Annex G, Hematological Diseases
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/policies/med_standards/pdf/Engraph/cfp154_annexGappen1pg5_e.pdf
> 
> Bloodwork is done.



It doesnt say anything in there about pre employment bloodwork. I HAVE NEVER HAD BLOOD DRAWN by the military.


----------



## old medic

Yes it does. Nobody should be signing the medical off as meeting standard without doing the checks.

It also says it right here:

http://www.recruiting.dnd.ca/engraph/howtojoin/med_examination_e.aspx

"The examination includes measuring your heart rate, your blood pressure, your cholesterol, etc" 

I did Reg and PRes recruit medicals for two years, we sent everyone.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

old medic knows of what he speaks. The question has been answered, with the appropriate references.


----------



## CEhopeful

I saw the lenghty, but very interesting BMQ video. THe blood test part they show really caught my eye, what do they do that for? Anyways, thansk again for any info.Cheers!


----------



## kincanucks

Hmmmm.  I guess you will find that out when you get there.  Good Luck.


----------



## safeboy43

Hey guys,

I am currently waiting to put in my application for the reserves because I have a few months until I am 16. I just had one quick question. I know that there will be no vaccinations until BMQ. I have not had any vaccinations since the fifth grade due to a fear of needles. I was wondering if you can pick the spot where they inject you/ draw blood because I have a great fear of needles in the upper arm. :crybaby: I know this sounds like a really stupid question but please let me know! Thanks Guys!


----------



## aesop081

They will stick it to you where they need to..............

I dont like needles either but suck it up  :


----------



## patt

its either your arm or your arse (in some cases) you pick...


----------



## safeboy43

Ha ha OK I will and thanks for the advice. Do you get all the shots in a row or do they break it up in days or something?


----------



## old medic

Your going into the reserve. You will not have a needle parade unless your going on operational deployment.
You, and your local health unit are still responsible for your vaccinations.   

If you were going into the regular forces, then you would attending needle parades at BMQ.


----------



## davidk

old medic said:
			
		

> Your going into the reserve. You will not have a needle parade unless your going on operational deployment.
> You, and your local health unit are still responsible for your vaccinations.
> 
> If you were going into the regular forces, then you would attending needle parades at BMQ.



I got a whole bunch of shots over my summer SQ/DP1 course. Getting a bunch more tomorrow before going on an ex way up north. The ex isn't part of pre-training, and I'm a reservist, so I find myself somewhat at odds with what you've said.


----------



## old medic

Pte D. Krystal said:
			
		

> I got a whole bunch of shots over my summer SQ/DP1 course. Getting a bunch more tomorrow before going on an ex way up north. The ex isn't part of pre-training, and I'm a reservist, so I find myself somewhat at odds with what you've said.



Where were you, and how long were you on class B when this happened? 
You can read more on the subject here:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/17989.0.html

and you can get an earlier opinion here:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/17989/post-88231.html#msg88231

Was there some curcumstance that lead to you getting a needle? An injury, cut or puncture while there?
Did the whole course get the same?

Medical Directive 01/97 dated 09 April 1997, paragraph 28 confirms what's been said here.
http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/policies/surggen_med_directives/PDF/med_dir_1_97.pdf

If your going "up north" as in an isolated duty area, then your being immunized for that reason. ie. limited 
assess to health care facilities as outlined in CFAO 34-14.



    
<edit: fixed a sentance.>


----------



## davidk

old medic said:
			
		

> Where were you, and how long were you on class B when this happened?
> Was there some curcumstance that lead to you getting a needle? An injury, cut or puncture while there?
> Did the whole course get the same?
> 
> If your going "up north" as in an isolated duty area, then your being immunized for that reason. ie. limited
> assess to health care facilities as outlined in CFAO 34-14.



It was about 2 months of class B over the summer, and it wasn't due to injury. Not only did everyone on course get them, but _all_ the recruits there on SQ/DP1 got the same...all 600 of them, about. Two visits to the medics for three and four shots, respectively.

As for the isolated duty area, that makes sense, getting sick up there would be pretty bad. Ex Polar Strike I is supposed to be pretty far from anywhere.


----------



## dearryan

old medic said:
			
		

> Your going into the reserve. You will not have a needle parade unless your going on operational deployment.
> You, and your local health unit are still responsible for your vaccinations.
> 
> If you were going into the regular forces, then you would attending needle parades at BMQ.



In regards to the BMQ needle parade. Working with BC Ambulance I am required to up to date with various vaccinations, I just got a series of boosters last week. I am current with all others for quite some time yet. I really dont care if the CF has to redo mine, but is there some official documentation..let's say from the health unit I can provide at my BMQ showing that I am up to date? I have no needle book. 

Ryan


----------



## Donut

OM, for the past two summers we've been running needle parades for all pers at the Chilliwack STC who are completing both BMQ and SQ (i.e. will be there for long enough to get the both Hep A and the 1st two Hep B shots). They also got MMR, TD, PPD if indicated, 

I can't remember exactly when the direction came in, but I seem to recall spring of 2004 there being a directive on this.  It was a bit of a headache, tracking down peoples history, but I have to say I agree with it as a force protection measure.  

Safeboy (Edit: Sorry Pte Krystal,) we try to accommodate peoples phobias, and there will a semi-private area.  If there's an RN there, talk to him or her about it.  

Ryan, call the health unit you got your shots at, they should be able to provide you with the documentation.  Bring it with you to BMQ.  You may still get some from the CF, but you won't need all of them.

DF


----------



## davidk

ParaMedTech said:
			
		

> Pte Krystal, we try to accommodate peoples phobias, and there will a semi-private area.  If there's an RN there, talk to him or her about it.



Heh...I never said I was scared of needles...whenever I need to go for shots I just think about our last FIBUA training ex with the simmunition rounds. ;D


----------



## geo

paint balls & / or simmunitions in winter..... 
defenitively makes an impression (and a bruise)


----------



## old medic

ParaMedTech said:
			
		

> OM, for the past two summers we've been running needle parades for all pers at the Chilliwack STC who are completing both BMQ and SQ (i.e. will be there for long enough to get the both Hep A and the 1st two Hep B shots). They also got MMR, TD, PPD if indicated,
> 
> DF



Thanks DF,

I spent some time reading over every reference I could find or had on the subject and came up blank.  I think I'll move this thread over to the CFHS board and maybe someone can come up with a new reference. If something has changed that medical directive, then I want to get the right information in here.  

OM


----------



## Armymedic

What is the question, I am missing it?


----------



## old medic

It boils down to:  Do Reserves get immunized during BMQ?


----------



## Donut

We're looking for the reference for the latest directive for Reserve immunizations during BMQ/SQ at Summer training Centers.

I had it in my last job, I left that file there.  I'll stick my head in this week and see if I can find it.

DF

OM, you beat me to it  ;D


----------



## Bart Nikodem

It's a lot easier for the CF to vaccinate you, otherwise they have to go to through the trouble of putting the mind control drugs in your food.
Bart


----------



## safeboy43

Bart Nikodem said:
			
		

> It's a lot easier for the CF to vaccinate you, otherwise they have to go to through the trouble of putting the mind control drugs in your food.
> Bart


Well then vaccines are prolly cheaper than mind control drugs


----------



## Bart Nikodem

Safeboy43,
What I meant was that the mind control drugs were already in the vaccines and administered that way, whereas if you were not vaccinated the CF has to put the mind control drugs in the food and they tend to give mashed potatoes a metallic taste, at least they did when I worked on the project, which is why we preferred to put them in vaccines.
Bart


----------



## safeboy43

haha sorry I thought you were joking. I thought they wouldn't need mind control drugs to "brainwash"you.??? But anyways my mistake. Sorry there bro


----------



## davidk

I feel as though we've stumbled upon something significant...


----------



## safeboy43

Yes, I don't think a recruiter would tell you about that.....


----------



## Bart Nikodem

Oh boy. For the record I was joking. The mind control drugs in vaccines is a "Simpsons" episode where Homer is running a website under the pseudonym "Mr. X. There are no mind control drugs in CF food or vaccines and I never worked on a project that made mashed potatoes taste metallic. I sincerely apologize for taking a legitimate vaccines thread and screwing with it. I'm done with this whole posting thing, it was fun but I'll leave it to people who are good at it, plus I find it kind of stressful.
All the best
Bart


----------



## safeboy43

Yes I know you were joking.....but you did have me going for awile there. :dontpanic: Now shame on you for making false posts


----------



## davidk

So now that I don't have to worry about mind-controlling additives in my food, can I go back to lining my helmet with tin foil to stop the mind-control satellites?


----------



## safeboy43

Nah don't bother. Put more over your face and cut holes in it for the eyes and nose. I hear military girls find that very attractive.


----------



## Gasmonkey

Hello, can someone confirm what is currently being administered in terms of vaccinations? I see there are previous threads, but not very current or definitive. I took bmq/sq in the summer of 2005 at CFB Kingston. Just need a list of vaccinations I have recieved ( or should have recieved), to provide to my doctor prior to going to europe.

Thank you.


----------



## Torlyn

You should have your CF vaccination book with you.  Bring that to your doctor, he'll understand the greek in it.

T


----------



## tannerthehammer

Should I bring my immunization records from BMQ and SQ, with me to my DP1 Arty (Reserve) ?  I didn't finish all the required shots because there was a waiting period in between a few of them...Or is that only on BMQ that they give you shots?


----------



## kincanucks

tannerthehammer said:
			
		

> Should I bring my immunization records from BMQ and SQ, with me to my DP1 Arty (Reserve) ?  I didn't finish all the required shots because there was a waiting period in between a few of them...Or is that only on BMQ that they give you shots?



Never travel without your immunization book especially within the military.


----------



## Nemo888

I know of some reservists getting immunizations last year at Meaford. Rather retarded as the course was over before it was time for the follow up shots so it was useless(medically at least). Good way to give senseless c*** to the recruits though.


----------



## RatCatcher

As a PMed I can actually answer almost all of your questions in regards to this.

1. Yes reserves undergoing training during the summer months MAY be vaccinated... depends on the area surg and the length of the course... ie, SQFT vaccinates all personnel attending courses at CFB Valcartier and whose course is longer than 3 weeks ( the length of time between the first and second of the hep B shot series

2. Any documentation from a civillian health care facility bearing a date and a signature/official stamp is acceptable proof of vaccination, as is proof of antibodies (ie. titre)

3. No proof = needles...refusal = possible administrative action

4. We will accommodate phobias.. ie you will get the needle, but we will attempt to provide the support you require to make it less traumatic for you

Any other questions may be directed to your local or area PMed Tech, he will be happy to assist you in all your PMed needs...

Phil 8)


----------



## rogsco

CF H Svcs Gp Policy & Guidance 4400-39 Immunization of Reserve Force Members Undergoing New Entrant Basic Training Course is the most up-to-date policy on immunizations.

The policy is based on courses that are four weeks or longer. If a course is less than four weeks duration then immunization isn't done (although an Area Surg does have discretion in operationalizing the policy which appears to be the case as noted by RatCatcher where they use three weeks as the cut off).

Early in Week 1 of training: influenza (during influenza season); quadrivalent meningococcal; TST #1 (but only if TST #2 will be given as well during the NERBTC, e.g. at Week 4); Hepatitis A #1; hepatitis B #1; tetanus/diphtheria

Week 5 (at least 28 days after the first set of immunizations): TST #2; MMR; hepatitis B #2; polio.

Force Health Protection considers immunizing members of the P Res to be a sound public health measure for the CF.


----------



## RatCatcher

For Valcartier the following is applied:

Week 1:
IPV
Td (or TdP if the person is in need of polio and Td
Hep B #1
Meningitis
Influenza if in season or course will end during the season 

Week 3/4 (min 28 days as said):
Hep B #2
Hep A #1 (for both last doses of Hep the member must take responsability and contact the immunisation cell)
MMR

However TB test (PPD) is to be conducted only if the member answer positive to any of the questions on the New Recruit Entrance Tuberculosis Screening Form.  This is due to the fact that the majority of members born in Canada have not been exposed, therefore the cost of the test overides the minimal risk.  The questionaire contains 6 (maybe 5, dont have photographic memory) questions, a positive answer to one question means that the test must be done, with step 2 completed within a certain time period... normally the staff will be informed since the second test is normally the next week.  Please also note that members returning from tours will have PPD completed. 

Also added is the blood draw in the first week for members who have not or do not recall being exposed to Varicella (Chicken Pox). If blood is drawn, a G6PD is also completed on the member for future reference (for tours where malaria meds are used)


----------



## RatCatcher

I have a pet peeve and want some feedback as to whether I am out to lunch or not. I am a PMed, therefore am reponsible at times for the review of a persons immunization records (ie the blue book). I am getting tired of people arriving saying "I've lost it", or I gave it to so and so.  Last time I checked, people rarely lose their passport, and they are roughly the same size. 

The other comments I hear always refer to the computer, yes we do input your vaccines into a computer. This does not negate the requirement for international travel (ie mission, vacation, HLTA) to have in your possession an up to date paper copie. Certain countries may refuse entry even.

The question is why do people still beleive that immunizations are a minor part of a DAG and not brign their books!!!


Wheew...feel a bit better now!


----------



## dapaterson

I'll admit to being one of those "Now where the heck is my immunization book" people.  However, I recently came up with a simple way to manage it:  I keep it with my passport.  Perhaps suggest that to people who see you - it's working well for me.


----------



## RatCatcher

I have, and most PMeds say the same, but still does not reduce the incidence. In fact I recently had a Pte arrive who had lost his book, I asked him when his last DAG was and it was 3 weeks prior at the end of a course... 3 weeks and lost your book!! I said. His reply was it isn't important, I never get sick!!!


----------



## Armymedic

I think you are out to lunch at the best of times... ;D

IF there was a set policy then perhaps people would follow it. Sometimes you need your book, sometimes you do not. Occasionally units keep the books on the med file, others don't. Some bases have a computer data base, others do not, and some still enter immunizations on the front of the 2034.

Until we medical services people get out crap straight, we can't expect the troops to either.


----------



## gaspasser

Threaten to give them ALL of thier shots to this point in their careers, that'll make them staple it to their inverted butts.  I keep mine with my passport, dogtags, birth cert and SIN card; in a fire box.  Never lost, but easily forgotten where I put it.  
Regards, BYTD


----------



## x-zipperhead

RatCatcher said:
			
		

> Certain countries may refuse entry even.



Any examples?  I am not doubting you.  I am just curious, really.  I have been to alot of different countries and I have never once (that I can remember anyway) had to produce an immunization book for entry.

_Edited to add comment in brackets because the same memory that makes me forget where my needle book is may be failing me again _ ;D


----------



## startbutton

When I di my build up trg in 99 I didn't have a needle book and the medics proceeded to give me all the needles (13) just to make sure I was covered .needless to say i haven't lost that dang book ever since


----------



## x-zipperhead

Ouch.  That'll learn ya.  I was lucky I had a new one recopied from my 2034 and the Wing Immunization Database


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Go figure.. as soon as I saw the name "ratcatcher" I suspected I knew who this was!!  I was sitting in your OSP brief the other day, we're both going overseas at the same time.

As for the needle books.  St Mike hit it on the head.  There are some places that allow the troops to take them home, some that put them in with their pers files, some that let the Bhosp keep them.. it's really tough.  They should be the members responsability and should be taken care of as if it were a second part of a passport.


----------



## Blackadder1916

x-zipperhead said:
			
		

> Any examples?  I am not doubting you.  I am just curious, really.  I have been to alot of different countries and I have never once (that I can remember anyway) had to produce an immunization book for entry.



Rwanda and Kenya.  Interestingly, I did not have to produce my "yellow book" (I'm still clinging to what I always called it) the last time I was in Kenya (non-military travel) prior to going to Rwanda, but I did have to provide it when I came back through Nairobi.  There was someone in our group who did not have her certificate and they demanded that she get a yellow fever shot at Nairobi Airport.  I don't recall having to show it coming out of Rwanda when I was there on OP PASSAGE (1996).

http://www.phac-aspc.gc.ca/tmp-pmv/info/yf_fj_e.html
Table 2: Countries requiring proof of yellow fever vaccination from all travellers
Table 3: Countries requiring proof of yellow fever vaccination from some travellers (those arriving from, or having been in transit through, areas where yellow fever occurs)

To confuse a Hygiene Tech (that's what they used to be called) bring a valid International Certificate of Vaccination (not a Canadian one) with you to basic (Cornwallis in my case) and ask him to figure out what needles you don't need.


----------



## x-zipperhead

blackadder1916,

Great link, thanks.  I have never been to any of those "table 2" countries and all those "table 3" countries I have been to would not have been via a country where yellow fever occurs.  That would explain my experiences.


----------



## Bzzliteyr

They just recently converted my yellow book to a shiny new blue book.. bummer cause the old book made me look "old school" with all the Cornwallis writing in it!


----------



## RatCatcher

Yes Bzz that was me... and I am leaving for wainwright tomorrow (3rd in 3 years!!). Hopefully I didn't bore you too much during the brief...lol. 

The training I received at the school (and was repeated when I got to Valcartier) was we do not retain any books anymore. Too many times people showed up saying they gave it too us, as for the med files, not too many places do that anymore (to my recollection). As for computer input, wait for it, it will be CF wide soon. If you get a needle in Edmonton and for some strange reason it is not in your book, we can confirm via the health information system. Keep im mind however, doing a DAG for 2000+ people we do not have the time to check everyone in the system. 

As for the countries requiring it, blackadder beat me to it. An example of this, you decide at the last minute to go to africa on your HLTA, a country that requires Yellow Fever. You do not have it (not required for Afg.) and did not request it prior to departure to theater.  We could recommend that you do not proceed to that country do to the fact that you do not have the proper vaccinations, no we can not vaccinate you for it in theater.... How do we know... your vaccine book.

As for the other types of books and certificates, try sorting out the old Quebec ones. I have also seen French and British versions, and the UN one.


----------



## PMedMoe

I just tell them it's a $5.00 charge for a new book!    And they still have to get all their needles, unless they have proof of vaccination.


----------



## medicineman

I'm not sure what's worse - losing the book or being too dumb/scared/"busy" to keep it up to date - takes a little time every what - 5-10 years.  I've on a number of occasions had to give some miscreant their cores and their mission specific ones all in one go because in the 15 or 20 years they've been in, they felt that because they were in a desk or "non-deployable" job, who cares.  My fav was one chap I put down for the count after vaccine number 11 or 12 in the same day - which really is a crying shame - all because he was on 24 hours NTM or less and hadn't visited the MIR in over 15 years.  Needless to say, it wasn't pretty.  The funny bit was the next day, one of the nurses thought I might have been a little gunshy and told me to redo it - I didn't care, it was really his own fault.  He didn't look happy to see me again though...

Take home message - take the 1/2 hour out every 5 years (at least) to stay up to date.  It'll save you alot of grief.

Rant complete.

MM


----------



## Bzzliteyr

I still have my old health book from growing up in Montreal.. wonder what needles it has?


----------



## medaid

I dont have one  ???


----------



## Fraser.g

x-zipperhead said:
			
		

> Any examples?  I am not doubting you.  I am just curious, really.  I have been to alot of different countries and I have never once (that I can remember anyway) had to produce an immunization book for entry.
> 
> _Edited to add comment in brackets because the same memory that makes me forget where my needle book is may be failing me again _ ;D



Most West African contries require immunization validation right after passport control at the boarder/ airport. The big ones that come to mind are Ghana, Cote D'Ivoire, Nigeria, Togo.

GF


----------



## aesop081

Question ......

When did the needle book become blue ?

Mine is yellow........has been yellow since 1975


----------



## PMedMoe

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Question ......
> 
> When did the needle book become blue ?
> 
> Mine is yellow........has been yellow since 1975



The new ones are blue, can't quite remember when they changed.  I still have my original too!


----------



## Fraser.g

I still have my old yellow one, actualy there are three that date back to my first childhood immunizations. When I daged for Yugo in 92 they tried to get rid of the ealrier books but I was faster then the shredder and the medtec behind the counter.


----------



## childs56

Whats great is when the Military looses your book, then blames you for it. Then when you bring up the point that they ordered you to surrender your book to them, they fall back on the "it is every individuals member to ensure that they have their book in their possesion".


----------



## aesop081

CTD said:
			
		

> Whats great is when the Military looses your book, then blames you for it. Then when you bring up the point that they ordered you to surrender your book to them, they fall back on the "it is every individuals member to ensure that they have their book in their possesion".



Thats why i never surrender my book.......one man, one kit, one f'ing needle book


----------



## childs56

I know but kinda hard to fight it when the Doc orders you to and your COC wont stand behind you.


----------



## Northern Ranger

I just hope that some where they actually come up with a policy and make it clear with in the Med Trade, case in point.

Up north we get tested for TB every fall, 2004 I had my book with me as I just got posted to Yellowknife and had come back from a tour so it was handy, did the PPD and the med techs said, you shouldn't hold on to that we will, what reason do I have to argue, I don't hold on to my med files so...


2006 New Med tech -new PPD (the one in 2005 was by the same crew in 2004) asked for our Yellow books, informed that they held them after a few disagreeing views on the matter they pulled our med docs and found our yellow books- apparently they weren't suppose to be they, we were told they had to be prior.  As a foot note although I have only been doing this for about 20 years it has been hit or miss on where they go or who holds them in my time in.

Coming from and ex gunner turned admin control freak. ;D


----------



## Dirt Digger

medicineman said:
			
		

> Take home message - take the 1/2 hour out every 5 years (at least) to stay up to date.  It'll save you alot of grief.



Better yet, have your book checked every winter when you go in for your flu shot...


----------



## medicineman

Dirt Digger said:
			
		

> Better yet, have your book checked every winter when you go in for your flu shot...



You'd be surprised how many people don't do flu shots.

MM


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Flu shots are for ratcatchers....


----------



## shlindz

Hello, I have a question really. I injured my hand yesterday, its a bit swollen, and Im hoping its healed by Saturday as thats the day i leave for BMQ, im just wondering if anyone else has ever had a small injury just before bmq, and if this will jepordize my enrollment, currently I cant really do any griping or holding with the hand but its only been 24 hours..


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Have you seen a doctor?


----------



## shlindz

No I havent, But, I broke the same spot on my hand before, this time its not broken its just a muscle. (I have a serious doctor problem)


----------



## Gunner98

Your profile does not indicate if you are Reg or Res. Without delay, you should report it to the recruiting centre or your home unit if you have one ASAP, they will advise on how to proceed.  If you wait until you arrive on your BMQ destination and are unable to fully participate you will likely be sent home.  Be proactive, it will save a lot of headaches for everyone and speak volumes about your maturity.  

I have seen people get off buses and planes enroute to Recruit School training with casts on limbs, they have not received a warm welcome.


----------



## shlindz

Thanks alot. I plan on  going for an xray  to verify its not broken, and iam being sworn in tomorrow so i will tell them when i arrive in the morning.


----------



## new_man12

What happens if someone gets injured before going to BMOQ?  Are you put back on the merit list again or put on the next training session?  

Further, for PT standards, are we allowed to do pushups on our knuckles?  I get wrist pain when doing large repetitions on my palms and was cusious whether we could do them on our knuckles after the express test?


----------



## George Wallace

new_man12 said:
			
		

> Further, for PT standards, are we allowed to do pushups on our knuckles?  I get wrist pain when doing large repetitions on my palms and was cusious whether we could do them on our knuckles after the express test?



I recall reading this before.........Where was it and who wrote it?  

As for an injury prior to a Crse.......Well that will depend on the injury and whether or not you will be able to complete the Crse without further injuring yourself.  You may not be Crse Loaded, depending on the severity of the injury.   A little bit of common sense would tell you this.  It should be something you learn to think about now, before you progress much further in your training.


----------



## geo

If you have injured yourself & are unable to take the course.... get in touch with the recruiting people & advise them of your changed status.  Don't do something silly like showing up for course while hoping for the best - you would not be doing yourself any favors.


----------



## derael

Ending up in PAT, especially in St-Jean is not a good thing. Make sure you're healthy before you go on course.


----------



## Mosher

You'd think you'd want to be able to preform to the best of your ability and not just barely get by due to painful injury. It's all about taking care of your self. Would they send you to afghanistan with an injury? Not quite the same but thats what they are trying to emulate in my opinion. 

P.s Get lots of protein and vitamins especially E and C and stay away from refined suger, it will speed the healing process.

Best of luck!


----------



## benny88

new_man12 said:
			
		

> Further, for PT standards, are we allowed to do pushups on our knuckles?  I get wrist pain when doing large repetitions on my palms and was cusious whether we could do them on our knuckles after the express test?


  

For every day pushups doled out by your staff, you should be able to do them on your knuckles, I've had staff that did them like that. But on CF Express I believe you must do them on your palms. Good luck.


----------



## Mosher

ofcoarse i am unsure of your wrist conditions. But i get sore wrists to when doing push-ups on occassion. Try putting more weight on your palm and less on your fingers. Just a suggestion, it may help.


----------



## new_man12

Well if I report the injury will they recourse me to another date or do you think I'll be merit listed again?  I've already sworn in and everything...and I guess signed all the paperwork.  Could I get released for an injury?


----------



## Mosher

I'm not entirely sure, but i'm guessing you would get recoursed.


----------



## Good2Go

It *should* be a re-crse (meaning you should not have to go through the boards again)... Pls be upfront with the CFRC you are dealing with.  You do NOT want to get to ELRFC and go onto PAT.  The MIR (hospital) is not the best in comparison with the med facilities at other bases (IMHO).  And, if you get to ELRFC and are forced onto PAT it is extremely likely that you will be requ to stay there (i.e. you would not be eligible to go to an attach posting on OJT).  Keep in mind that BMOQ (unlike BMQ) does NOT have new plts starting up every week, so you will prolly be on PAT for a min of four months.  NOT FUN!!!

Can you give us more details on this injury?

Also, the CF EXPRES test has very specific form (esp for pushups).  If you do not follow the form, the pushups will not count.  I will check with PSP on Mon to see if you can do the test with knuckle pushups but I highly doubt it.


----------



## PMedMoe

Good2Go said:
			
		

> The MIR (hospital) is not the best in comparison with the med facilities at other bases (IMHO).



Really?  And how many other bases have you been on to make this comparison?  I would think that the MIR at CFLRC is _extremely_ busy compared to most others.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

If you get injured before basic and not sure if it will heal by the time you leave what happens? D you get recoursed?


----------



## SupersonicMax

Johnson101 said:
			
		

> If you get injured before basic and not sure if it will heal by the time you leave what happens? D you get recoursed?



Nevermind, I misread what Johnson has written.


----------



## Roy Harding

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> You realize this thread is almost 1 year and 2 months old?



Max:  See this thread:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/87278.0.html

Johnson101:  I am too out of date to be confident in anything I may say.  But I'd suggest using the "search" feature in the Recruiting threads - using the keyword "injury".  If you're not sure how to go about a search, PM me, and I'll walk you through it.


Roy Harding
Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## tsokman

Ouch thats alot of injections...If you did blood work as part of your medical supplmentary review do you still have to do it at BMQ...

Does anyone know how one goes about requesting ones vaccination record if ones physician does not have it...


----------



## MARS

tsokman said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how one goes about requesting ones vaccination record if ones physician does not have it...



You can find that answer on Google


----------



## CB145

Quick question about prescription medication - I have found conflicting info on if you're allowed to have it at BMQ or not.  

I am very fit, healthy and active 24 year old, but take prescription medication daily for a joint condition.  With the medication, I am fine, without, I can function but am in pain (if I were deployed and lost my meds, I would not 'be a danger to myself or co-workers' - just would not be comfortable.)  I have gone over all the CFHS  documents in detail but found no info regarding if you can have prescription meds while doing your BMQ.  

I've found info on the forums here that you have to be off of them for 6 months, off for 1 year, not off at all...  I know you're not dr's, but was hoping someone has some details on what exactly is allowed at BMQ!  If can't take them, then I have an option of taking a stronger med for a while then just going off of it (my dr wouldn't be pleased, but I've done it before and gone for 6 months with normal physical health).  

I will be going into the recruiting office as soon as I can take a vacation day (the only recruiting centre near me is only open on days that I work) - was hoping to get in while my work was closed for the holidays, but lo and behold they closed for the exact days I had off...of course!  In the meantime, any info would be appreciated!


----------



## aesop081

You will not be allowed any prescription medication that has not been prescribed by the CF medical system. That is for your entire CF career. If you are on medication now, this will have to be approved by CF doctors in order for you to continue taking it while in the CF.


----------



## snowball17

Now, I am not an expert by any means, I can only speak from what I know, and that is from working as a file manager at a recruiting centre. Last time I checked the SOP's it states that as long as you disclose all of your previous medical history and list of medications you are currently taking, it is up to the medical staff to determine if you are "fit". If you are "fit" you are allowed to take prescription medication to basic as long as you have a filled prescription along with a written prescription from your family doctor that can be filled at the MIR during your training in St. Jean. I hope this answers your question, anything else please feel free to PM me


----------



## Pusser

The answer to your question will differ depending on whether you are Regular or Reserve.

I'm not entirely sure about how this works for Reservists anymore (haven't been one for over 25 years), but I would suggest you take your medication with you and discuss it with the folks at the MIR when you get there.

If you are Regular, your doctor is no longer your doctor.  In fact, you are prohibited from using any provincial medical system (unless the CF sends you to a facility).  The CF is entirely responsible for your medical care now and you will have to have your condition assessed and treated by the CF medical system.  Don't worry, I haven't seen a long hot wire or leeches in years  ;D!


----------



## X Royal

Pusser said:
			
		

> Don't worry, I haven't seen a long hot wire or leeches in years  ;D!


But do they still use the square needles for the testicles in Basic? 
Or did they leave them all in Cornwallis?


----------



## medicineman

They left them in Cornwallis...however there are some blunt, large bore one's we still use for some people and their conditions  :.

MM


----------



## ModlrMike

Take your prescriptions with you. During intake, your requirements will be assessed and a decision made. Make sure you mention your Rx at the earliest *suitable* time, so that there is sufficient opportunity to get seen by the medical staff.


----------



## RCollins04

Hi everyone. Bad news here..I'm due to start basic the 25th and have sprained my wrist fairly bad. I am about 75% sure that it isn't broken but not all sure. I swore in the other week and am wondering what my next step should be and if I will lose my job from this? I am hoping I will only he postponed for basic but I can't be sure. Any info? Thanks.


----------



## lethalLemon

Go see a doctor would be the first step.


----------



## Booty22

lethalLemon said:
			
		

> Go see a doctor would be the first step.





Very blunt, but true. Go see a doc, then I'd go to your CFRC and let them know what's up.


----------



## PuckChaser

Definitely see a doctor... then the recruiting centre.


----------



## Linehan.ca

I hate myself for writing this:

So I got my call Monday to be in Montreal on Saturday for the 30th. No biggy other than I've been letting myself go by working two jobs and playing dad at the same time and I have pneumonia. I've been busting myself all this week to try to get myself ready with the grim conclusion that I'm going to the warrior course. Now mind you I'm not saying that as me being lazy, I'm just being truthful. How Much is showing up to CFRLS with a pack of antibiotics and an inhaler going to screw me over come Monday? I'm not one to roll over and give up but I'm also not one who believes I'm bulletproof either, and right now I know that my lungs are bad at the moment with this damned infection causing me to have a hard time to pound out a km without pain. 

Do I just approach BMQ honestly, and do the warrior and redeem myself on the other side of it. Or Push myself through the Expres test and possibly hold my platoon down when it comes to doing the jogs.?


----------



## PJGary

No one expects you to be a superhuman, we all have human bodies, we all get sick (Including your instructors).

Show up, they will see your prescription, tell them you're sick, and try your damnedest. You've waited how long for this opportunity right?

Your first while there, it's alot of classroom anyways, you're not running the gauntlet and crawling under barbed wire day one. If you fail the PT test, which you wont be the only one, you get another chance later, it's a long(ish) course. You have alot of time to heal and alot of opportunities to do your best on PT and get in better shape. 

To sum up, if you want it badly, try hard, don't quit, your best is all that can be asked of you.

-Cheers!


----------



## Itsmey

Hello,

I got in and am now waiting for the BMQ to start (*this summer*). Medically, all went fine and I got in. The doctor asked me "do you have XYZ" and I said "Well some eczema comes out at times, but I never got a need for some prescription or such, except a sample I was given once. I did have eczema when I was 7-8 but it disappeared after the doctors gave me some cream". The doctor just answered "who cares, you can check no". Apart from that, I have nothing else at all (except flower/animal allergies).

Problem: I dont' know why it has to come out now, but it is coming out of no where on a few fingers and on an arm. It doesn't itch much - I'm going to survive - but it's not "pretty". 

Can this cancel my BMQ for "administrative reasons"? Heck, it's "only" eczema. I don't want this to be an annoyance during BMQ, honestly - both physically or with my superiors.


Thanks in advance,

Not-that-lucky-guy


----------



## Jimmy_D

As long as you do not become a medical burden, then I do not see any issues, as I a few friends with the same problem and they have been in for some time.


----------



## Itsmey

Thanks Jimmy_D. That'd be great anyway.

Would someone working as a med confirm this?


----------



## Sythen

I have the exact same thing. It only comes out on my hands and fingers. It will 100% not affect your BMQ as long as it doesn't prevent you from doing anything. You're there for BMQ, not to look pretty. When I was on PAT waiting for my BIQ, I went to the MIR and got a cream.. Clears it up almost over night.. Crazy how well it works.. My staff on my BIQ called it my weakness salve, but aside from that there was no problems at all..


----------



## Itsmey

Thanks, I think this settles it. I guess that it won't change much in the end, and that fits well with the MD's reaction. Thanks again


----------



## Dkeh

I would recommend (based on my own experience with eczema) bringins some hydrocortisone cream with you. You can get up to 0.5% over the counter, but anything higher requires a prescription. Plus, it works extremely well to clear up poison ivy if when you get it.


----------



## cloudy

A girl I work with has horrible eczema, she looks like a lizard most of the time and she had no problem getting into or staying in the military. So I can't see your situation being a problem.


----------



## Rotarygreg

Hello all, I've tried searching for this sort of thing and can't find anyone whos been through a similar issue, so hopefully no one gets mad at me for posting this if it has been answered before.

Anyways, I've gone through the process, gotten a job offer, accpeted, now waiting to be sworn in on soon and off to basic a week later. The issue is, I've been training and I hurt my ankle. I've just seen a physiotherapist today, and i haven't torn anything it seems. the pain is unpleasant, but not unbearable. 5-6/10 only when running or jumping/bouncing on it. I've been off it for a week and tried a short 1.5k run today at my physiotherapists recommendation and it was slow and unstable for sure.

Now, I still have a couple weeks until im officially enrolled...I really dont want to leave this last minute and hope my ankle comes around in time. Whats worse, the CFRC is closed until next week it seems. So I'm unable to ask them. Im going stir crazy wondering about this.

I'm just wondering what the procedure here is? If I call and tell them my ankle is in a bad state, does my file get closed or will they simply reschedule me for a later enrollment and basic? I get that an ankle injury could take months in some cases...so I'm worried they would go with closing my file...

any input would be really appreciated. Opinions, experiences, etc. 

Thanks

Greg


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Call your Dr and physio folks.  Say "I am supposed to be attending basic trg on *insert date*.  I will be marching everywhere, climbing stairs, doing drill and lots of physical trg for an extended period.  Will this injury be good enough by then?"

That is where I'd start, a medical opinion.  If they think not, they can explain to the CFRC Medical staff what the deal is....worst case scenario, IMO, is your BMQ might be delayed while you heal, which is MUCH better than getting to CFLRS and ending up worse off and on the Suspended Training org.  Or injured to the point you are released.

 :2c:

Don't go into a tail-spin for now though, and watch for other forum members who are experienced CF Health Services and Recruiting folks to weigh in here.  Remember you can take a look at ppls profiles to establish their credibility, or lack thereof.


----------



## Hitman

If you were given an offer, I'd assume worst case, your training will be delayed until you're good to go. PROVIDED you're not cleared medically. Eye in the sky is right though, it's WAY better to stay home and heal than go through the process at cflrs. Injured people go on the injured (A)platoon and then, even when you're healed, you have to wait for a place to open up on another platoon before you go back on course. One of my mates was injured in week 3 or 4 and was waiting over a month to come back on platoon after he healed up. He was still waiting when we graduated.


----------



## Rotarygreg

thanks for the responses guys. 

I'm mostly concerned with having my file closed as a result of this. im sure this sort of thing has happened before. people making last ditch efforts to get fit before they head out and hurt themselves in the process. I have been off work way too long and im stuck here worrying about things like this. haha.

In any case, my ankle has improved in leaps and bounds since I saw the physiotherapist. I'm confident I'll be back to normal well before leaving for basic, so its not really an issue now.

It would still be nice to hear from anyone that has had this sort of thing happen to them though and find out how it worked out.

Yes hitman, that seems like a crappy situation. being pulled out of your platoon and plunked down in another one halfway through theirs....I'd like to avoid that


----------



## Scott

I had a platoon mate on my QL3 who had injured himself while out fishing - before the course. Turned up or the course, grinned it out and then, bam, "rolled" his ankle on the third day. Examined by the medics and RTU'd for a medical a couple of days later. IIRC, he was destined to finish out his Class B working out of the armoury on weekdays when there were staff there...until someone smarter than him caught up on facts. He released shortly thereafter, never to be seen again.

Much of this was related to me third hand, but I trust its validity seeing as he was from the same unit as I, and I know the people who made sure he got nailed.


----------



## Rotarygreg

sounds about right. Throughout the entire recruiting process, that's the thing they've stressed the most. DO NOT LIE. 

I'm not about to do that. I started this thread in a panicked attempt to find out what course of action would be taken to me being injured BEFORE being sworn in. 

I don't mind things being delayed, but being canceled and having to restart the application process would be disappointing to say the least. Nothing I can do about it, i know. I'm just looking for some insight because I'm not able to contact the RC until next week.

Again, all this is sort of a moot point now because my ankle is feeling better by the hour.

Thanks again for everyones input


----------



## FullMetalJacket

Hi I got a call for a position and to start BMQ in the summer. I was wondering. 
I had to take antibiotics for tonsillitis. It went away. No big deal
Now this is after all the CFAT, Medical, Interview etc

I told my recruiter nothing has changed physically. Basically answered the question directly. I am back to normal only took 5 days.

Do I need to inform anyone? Will I be questioned about this in BMQ?


----------



## George Wallace

No.


----------



## ArmyGuy99

No,

In this case we only care if you are hospitalized (including visiting the ER) for any reason.  Colds, flu's that come and go normally bah, suck it up princess. 

Have fun on BMQ this summer.  ;D

Note: Please do not call us every time, just keep track and let the Med Staff know a few days before your swearing in ceremony (Unless it's serious like a broken leg).  After you've been sworn in you'll belong to us and so while on LWOP you'll report to the nearest CDU/MIR/Clinic if you need anything.


----------



## frankyboy1

Hey guys,

During my army career (basic training and onwards), will I have to alert the authorities if I'm bringing a prescription into the base? What's the protocol around that? If the prescription is for personal reasons, is there a way to bring it in without anyone being made aware? Will they be checking every one of my belongings when I go to basic and come back on the base after a weekend off the base or something?

Thanks


----------



## krimynal

you are suppose to tell them every "drugs" you need to take and the one you will bring , when you first start your BMQ they check up your personal belonging to make sure you don't bring stuff you shouldn't , trust me , you don't want to lie to them ....... that's the main thing ....


why would you want to bring something without anyone knowing anyways , you are supposed to have declared everything back in your medical .....


----------



## JorgSlice

As a new recruit in the CF where Loyalty, Integrity, Courage, Honesty, Teamwork is stressed; why are you so concerned about your belongings being searched? To me it sounds like you're elbow deep in something illegal...


----------



## krimynal

or you are trying to hide something from the recruiter , the medical personal AND the NCO's at the BMQ class ....... 


whatever it is , trust me , it's not worth it .... at all .....


----------



## frankyboy1

I'm merely attempting to become better informed. I am currently not in the Canadian Forces nor considering anything illegal. Just wondering what the protocol is.

Thanks


----------



## JorgSlice

So have you, or have you not sent in an application? You will be given directions regarding your medications.


----------



## ModlrMike

You will need to declare your meds at BMQ. From then on it's your business alone. Provided you have your meds prescribed by a licensed provider - no big deal. If you undergo a search you will be fine if that's all you have.

There's nothing to get excited about here.


----------



## RectorCR

You should call your LRC and get in contact with the Med. Officer. If you're taking certain prescriptions they'll tell you whether you can bring them to BMQ or not. 

I was on Ritalin for a while and they told me I needed to be off of it for close to a year before I started course and I assume they want me to stay off of it after BMQ as well.


----------



## Pusser

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> You will need to declare your meds at BMQ. From then on it's your business alone. Provided you have your meds prescribed by a licensed provider - no big deal. If you undergo a search you will be fine if that's all you have.
> 
> There's nothing to get excited about here.



Not if you're in the Regular Force.  Regular Force members are not part of provincial medical plans as all of their medical requirements are provided by the CF.  You ar not allowed to see a civilian doctor on the side (in fact, you can be charged for it if you are hiding a medical condition).  You are not entitled to use provincial drug plans either.  Any prescriptions you require will be prescribed by the CF medical system and will be provided to you free of charge.


----------



## M Farmz

I have to get my wisdom teeth removed and I was scheduled with my family dentist to have them removed in about a month, but I am going to basic training next week. I can feel them coming in (but I dont have room) and I get tooth and jaw aches now and then. 
What should I do?


----------



## medicineman

If you are going into the Regular Force, tell the tooth fairies Dental folks in St Jean when you do your intake dental exam - they'll likely arrange for you to get them dealt with after Recruit School and set you up with appropriate medications to make life more tolerable until that happens.  If you're going Primary Reserve, kind of a different proposition - let your CoC know that you'll be having some surgery, when the dates are and what the likely time off requirements will be - if it's all 4, generally 2-3 days sick leave and about a week of light duty IIRC.  Just stay out of range of any brain matter that'll inevitably come spewing out of their ears...

MM


----------



## Brandonfw

I was curious about the dental as well. I was suppose to have my wisdom teeth taken out approximately two years ago, then I moved here. Didn't bother with it as I had room for them to come in, never hurt a bit either. But plan on getting them removed as one of them is chipping away...

Thanks for the info MM!

-Brandonfw


----------



## jakuiken

Hey everyone, looking for some advice. I've been diagnosed with mononucleosis and I leave in a week for BMQ. Has anyone be unlucky enough to be in a similar situation? What would you recommend doing? Thanks!


----------



## mariomike

jakuiken said:
			
		

> What would you recommend doing?



If it were me, I would contact Recruiting.

See also,

Going to BMQ quite sick  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/105656.0

Having a cold and bmq  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/29308.0


----------



## jakuiken

Thankyou!!!


----------



## mariomike

jakuiken said:
			
		

> Thankyou!!!



Get well soon.


----------



## Draekz

*Accidently posted this originally in the ASK A RECRUITMENT OFFICER section so reposting here as I dont think that was the appropriate thread to post on**
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hey all,

Honestly I had no idea where to ask this question so thought this would be a good place to start. Apologies if its the wrong spot!

Anyway, I was just looking over my forms (have been accepted already and such just awaiting swear in and bmq start).

So it asks for immunization records. Now I KNOW i've been immunized to all the basics you get as a kid (except measles as I got that in grade 11 or something) but I have no physical paperwork or booklet detailing my vaccines? I'm 34 and my mom wouldnt have them any longer even if she did lol. Now i read on the cdc page that there is no official record keeping of vaccinations and that the only place to MAYBE get a record would be from the place I got my vaccines in the first place.

I have no idea where that would have taken place (my mom thinks is a small medical clinic near where I currently live but is unsure). Also its been nearly 30 years since most of those would have been taken and the cdc page says they are kept for a limited time only.

Ultimately, my question is, is this booklet 100 percent needed before starting BMQ? I honestly dont have a way of getting these records, even if I could, before January 14th (swear in) and January 23rd (leave for St Jean). Theres so much other stuff yet to arrange in my personal and professional life before that date (let alone holidays which are going to throw things off as well). I've recently updated my license and I wont be getting that until January 4th! (showing how behind things are right now).

So I'm hoping its not a critical piece of information required immediately and that if it is still needed that I may have time to research and acquire it over the next several months with the help of my wife if necessary. I honestly dont recall if it was mentioned anytime during the recruiting process and if it typically isnt mentioned that perhaps it should be only because it isnt something most people use after their initial shots (or going on an exotic vacation).

Anyway, thanks for listening!! And hopefully someone can shed some good light on this for me. Its much appreciated as always.

Thanks!


----------



## cadenc

Draekz said:
			
		

> *Accidently posted this originally in the ASK A RECRUITMENT OFFICER section so reposting here as I dont think that was the appropriate thread to post on**
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Honestly I had no idea where to ask this question so thought this would be a good place to start. Apologies if its the wrong spot!
> 
> Anyway, I was just looking over my forms (have been accepted already and such just awaiting swear in and bmq start).
> 
> So it asks for immunization records. Now I KNOW i've been immunized to all the basics you get as a kid (except measles as I got that in grade 11 or something) but I have no physical paperwork or booklet detailing my vaccines? I'm 34 and my mom wouldnt have them any longer even if she did lol. Now i read on the cdc page that there is no official record keeping of vaccinations and that the only place to MAYBE get a record would be from the place I got my vaccines in the first place.
> 
> I have no idea where that would have taken place (my mom thinks is a small medical clinic near where I currently live but is unsure). Also its been nearly 30 years since most of those would have been taken and the cdc page says they are kept for a limited time only.
> 
> Ultimately, my question is, is this booklet 100 percent needed before starting BMQ? I honestly dont have a way of getting these records, even if I could, before January 14th (swear in) and January 23rd (leave for St Jean). Theres so much other stuff yet to arrange in my personal and professional life before that date (let alone holidays which are going to throw things off as well). I've recently updated my license and I wont be getting that until January 4th! (showing how behind things are right now).
> 
> So I'm hoping its not a critical piece of information required immediately and that if it is still needed that I may have time to research and acquire it over the next several months with the help of my wife if necessary. I honestly dont recall if it was mentioned anytime during the recruiting process and if it typically isnt mentioned that perhaps it should be only because it isnt something most people use after their initial shots (or going on an exotic vacation).
> 
> Anyway, thanks for listening!! And hopefully someone can shed some good light on this for me. Its much appreciated as always.
> 
> Thanks!



Check out your nearest Access health building and ask for a record of your immunizations. 

http://www.wrha.mb.ca/facilities/access.php

I needed this when applying for Red River Collage. They will probably print you out a paper that has your immunizations on it and then mail you an official copy (looks like a manitoba health card but is brown not purple). I believe this is the booklet you are talking about.


----------



## CombatDoc

All it will likely mean is more needles in your anatomy, to ensure you have received the recruit level of immunization. The medical folks may check titres, but they may not and just vaccinate you for "everything".


----------



## BeyondTheNow

ArmyDoc said:
			
		

> ...just vaccinate you for "everything".



The above is exactly what they did with those on both of my pl's who didn't have their records with them or easily accessible. (1st pl Sept '14, 2nd pl Feb '15)


----------



## runormal

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> The above is exactly what they did with those on both of my pl's who didn't have their records with them or easily accessible. (1st pl Sept '14, 2nd pl Feb '15)



Happened on my SQ as well


----------



## George Wallace

ArmyDoc said:
			
		

> All it will likely mean is more needles in your anatomy, to ensure you have received the recruit level of immunization. The medical folks may check titres, but they may not and just vaccinate you for "everything".



And if you didn't have a Immunization Book before, you will have one now (After they inoculate you.); plus all your immunization will be documented on your medical file.


----------



## Sigs Pig

Also, take good care of that book, even after the CAF if you like traveling (more). It has helped me remember what I have been inoculated for and some countries require proof of certain vaccinations before entry.

Stay cool
ME


----------



## George Wallace

Sigs Pig said:
			
		

> Also, take good care of that book, even after the CAF if you like traveling (more). It has helped me remember what I have been inoculated for and some countries require proof of certain vaccinations before entry.
> 
> Stay cool
> ME



 [

Yes.  Do take good care of that book.  CFB Kingston Hosp/MIR lost mine three times over a period of two years.  Good thing that they keep a record of your shots on your Medical File.


----------



## kratz

Now that's it's cheap and easy to do at home, I scan all my important documents / forms,
including my immunization book. I back it all up on a separate external hard drive.

This way, if I lose / misplace ect...anything important, I have a way of proving 
what I had up to that date.


----------



## George Wallace

kratz said:
			
		

> Now that's it's cheap and easy to do at home, I scan all my important documents / forms,
> including my immunization book. I back it all up on a separate external hard drive.
> 
> This way, if I lose / misplace ect...anything important, I have a way of proving
> what I had up to that date.



Fine; but do you actually still have the book?

There is nothing wrong with keeping your own database/records.  If someone in the system loses your actual book, it still has to be replaced.  Something that you do not keep stocked in your 'home office'.


----------



## RubberTree

kratz said:
			
		

> Now that's it's cheap and easy to do at home, I scan all my important documents / forms,
> including my immunization book. I back it all up on a separate external hard drive.
> 
> This way, if I lose / misplace ect...anything important, I have a way of proving
> what I had up to that date.



Now that is fantastic advice. Not just for immunizations but certificates, quals, letters... Everything. You may never need it but for the 30 seconds it takes to scan and save a document, the one time you do need it will make it worthwhile.


----------



## George Wallace

RubberTree said:
			
		

> Now that is fantastic advice. Not just for immunizations but certificates, quals, letters... Everything. You may never need it but for the 30 seconds it takes to scan and save a document, the one time you do need it will make it worthwhile.



Something that Kratz, myself and many others have told people on this site to do.  Keep your own personal "Pers File".  Always keep records of your documentation and correspondence, because Murphy's Law will come into play if you don't and you will stuck in a bad place having to start from scratch to restart/resubmit/claim/whatever.


----------



## Draekz

cadenc said:
			
		

> Check out your nearest Access health building and ask for a record of your immunizations.
> 
> http://www.wrha.mb.ca/facilities/access.php
> 
> I needed this when applying for Red River Collage. They will probably print you out a paper that has your immunizations on it and then mail you an official copy (looks like a manitoba health card but is brown not purple). I believe this is the booklet you are talking about.



Hey Thanks!!! Much appreciated


----------



## randomgirl07

Hey all, first time posting here so please bear with me if this is in the wrong spot! (I did search around for an answer before posting but couldn't seem to find much, so my apologies if this has been asked/answered before).

Anywho, my partner is currently in week 4 of his basic training in St Jean, QC (for crewman, if that matters). He has been sick for at least 2 weeks now, but assumed it was just the same sickness every other guy had. Turns out he had been coughing up blood clots so he finally went to the doctor, where he found out he has strep throat. The doc gave him some meds and put him on bed rest for a day (much to his displeasure), and now he's really worried that he'll get recoursed because he ended up missing two mandatory classes during his one off-day.

I guess my question is, is there any chance that people can get recoursed after missing one day? You'd think they would accommodate him since he's legitimately not well, but he seems to be worried about not being able to make up the missed classes, and having to go backwards. 

I know (and he knows) that he needs to talk to his superiors there to get some concrete answers, I was just wondering if anyone else here can impart any wisdom for me that I can hopefully pass along. Thanks in advance!


----------



## PuckChaser

If there's no time to make up the training, you get recoursed. The staff likely tried to accomodate, but if he's missing 2 days, including an entire mandatory day, that's a whole lot of training to be made up in a compressed schedule. It sucks, but that's how the system works.


----------



## randomgirl07

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> If there's no time to make up the training, you get recoursed. The staff likely tried to accomodate, but if he's missing 2 days, including an entire mandatory day, that's a whole lot of training to be made up in a compressed schedule. It sucks, but that's how the system works.



Thanks for the fast reply! Yeah, that's what I was worried about. He is very adamant that he's not taking a second day off, so hopefully there's a possibility he can make it up without having to start over. I'm trying to be supportive and help him to see the big picture in case that does happen (he's been trying to get into the army forever, he can start basic training again and he'll still be living his dream of being in the army, etc.) but he's not hearing it, naturally.

If you don't mind explaining to me (or can kindly point me in the right direction), what exactly happens when somebody gets re-coursed? Do they just go back to week 1 the next week? Or do they need to wait until there's another class starting? Do they even have new training classes starting every week? I'm pretty uninformed about how the whole process works, and haven't found a ton of info so far (however I could just be looking in the wrong spots).

Thanks again for the response


----------



## randomgirl07

mariomike said:
			
		

> See also,
> 
> BMQ Recourse
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/112471.0
> "A guy got sick in week 10 (farnham for us) and got to start at week 10 when he was better."
> 
> Recoursed? Ill During BMQ/ options + help
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/29974.0
> 
> answeres to bmq
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/13736.0
> "i got sick and missed two days of first aid so i got recoursed."
> 
> Re-coursed sick
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+recoursed&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=sAdFV7DBAYyN8QfZ1qywAg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+recoursed+sick



Whoops, didn't see this before I posted a ton of questions about getting recoursed that look like they can be answered here. Thanks so much!


----------



## mariomike

randomgirl07 said:
			
		

> Whoops, didn't see this before I posted a ton of questions about getting recoursed that look like they can be answered here. Thanks so much!



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## sarahsmom

I got recourse in week 11, for missing 12.5 hours of training. I passed out, got sent to the MIR and ordered on bed rest. If you miss more than 12 hours training in the field at BMQ it's an automatic recourse. And even though I felt better after 8 hours, you are not allowed (as a recruit anyway) to go against what the MIR prescribes.
I went to warrior platoon to wait for a spot on the next platoon to open. I was able to start back at week 10, after being on warrior for a week, so I only lost 1 week of training. 
If you take more than 3 months to "get better" you get recourse to week zero. If you take less than 3 months, you get recourse to when you started missing class (for example: get injured week 2, go to PAT platoon week 5, heal, go back to a platoon in their week 2). 
There may not be platoons with open spots every week, so the waiting sucks. When I did BMQ there was only room for max 60 recruits per platoon. You started with 75 people, a bunch of people were always recoursed or VR'd by the end of week zero, so you were down to max 60 by end of week 2. There has to be less than 60 people before you can add more people later from PAT platoon.


----------



## Pusser

Unfortunately, it's really not up to your partner as to how many days he takes off.  The medical authorities will decide that.  Although strep throat is usually easily treated with antibiotics, it can get very serious and even fatal, so it needs to be treated properly and rest is a good part of that.  The stress and general exhaustion one experiences on basic training do not create an optimal healing environment, particularly for something like strep.

Nobody thinks you're a hero for toughing out a legitimate illness, particularly if it's communicable (which strep is) and you give it to others!  Yes, it kind of sucks to have to join a later course, but he is unlikely to have to repeat everything.  In the meantime, he's still getting paid and it's all pensionable.  His best bet is to accept things as they are and roll with the punches.  Throwing a temper tantrum at this point won't do him any favours or win him any friends (least of all in the places where they count).


----------



## Jarnhamar

randomgirl07 said:
			
		

> You'd think they would accommodate him since he's legitimately not well



The problem is the medical system can't always tell the legitimately injured from the fakers, and there's a lot of fakers out there.  Even when they strongly suspect someone is faking it can be difficult to prove it.

Lots of recruits try and buck the system to get easier times of training and on various exercises. Part of getting re-coursed due to miss training is to help mitigate these cheaters.


----------



## mariomike

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> The problem is the medical system can't always tell the legitimately injured from the fakers, and there's a lot of fakers out there.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Many of us here have taught recruits before;  you get fairly good at telling those who are milking it from those who are really sick and need time to get well.  

There's a difference between getting recoursed for something like missed training due to illness and getting recoursed because you weren't meeting the standard.  No one wants to get recoursed for either reason;  moving to a new platoon, new instructors, new recruits, etc but the best advice I can give to him is if he is recoursed, accept it, go to the new platoon and perform.  There will be a feeling out time between him and his new coursemates but that should be brief.  If the recourse was just for missed training due to strep throat, he'll likely fit in with the new folks in a day or two and within no time at all life will be 'back to normal'.

The staff at the school will make a determination if there is the ability to do what is called 'remedial training' (quite normal) in the time available to them.  However, because of so many varying factors, it can often be better for both the recruit and instructional staff to 'recourse' the recruit back even a week or two;  this is not a punishment.  It is just an administrative training procedure that ensures the recruit gets the same training to the same standard as everyone else.  At CFLRS, there are courses in Week 'X' almost every week of the year.  Because of this, the best course of action to meet the recruits' training needs (paramount and far more important than a recruit staying on the same platoon) can often be a recourse.  

Like everyone else, I was once a recruit and the last thing I wanted to do was the ol _'kit bag drag' _(recourse) but it happened 27 years ago when I was in Basic, it happened many time between now and then...if it happens, it will suck for a bit and then life will go on.  No one wants to leave their 'new family' during Basic, but it will start a process of learning to adapt to new peers and superiors that will likely be the norm in the first few years in the military anyways.  Once he gets his first posting, he will likely spend time in different Squadrons, troops and crews - working with 'new people' will be normal.  I am aircrew and I rarely fly with the same 'crew' for very long as people are moving around constantly.  Just part of normal life in a crew/troop/Squadron environment (like crewmen work in) and something you get used to really quickly - I was a crewman in a former life.  Its a chance to make new friends and all that stuff too.

Good luck to him, tell him to just keep his stick on the ice no matter what team he ends up on.


----------



## randomgirl07

Wow, thanks everyone! I really appreciate hearing all the insight  Turns out he only missed one mandatory class, and there were a bunch of other people who missed it as well so they're doing some kind of make-up class. Soooo crisis averted!
Thanks again!


----------



## Falsey87

Hey folks,

I found a lot of posts regarding anxiety, couples, depression, etc. which didn't really answer my concern. I'll tell you a bit about me and from there i hope to get some advices to get ready for my eventual call (turning in the last paper needed for my app. then all there's left is the BMQ date!)

I come from a very poor and psychologically violent background, all of my childhood my father used to mentally abuse me and ruin my self esteem telling me id turn into a useless POS, do nothing, we'd fight when his drunk ass would come home (and my mother has a mental illness meaning shes as crazy and i couldn't really turn to her for support) i've made it through all of this BS and became a rather successful individual (got a good job, a degree, a car etc - not associating success to possession, just giving you an idea that i didnt end up a welfare bum doing drugs like my dad is and projected i'd be)

Which brings me to the point of the post; My self esteem is pretty low even if it shouldn't after making it out of this situation. Im anxious and rather sensitive, i can picture myself crying during the evening after shades of my past but want to succeed BMQ and join the family i never had more than anything. Ive done cadets (never mention that to the instructors, i saw that! lol) so i know the drills and stuff like uniform maintenance, polishing, im not an athlete but im in decent shape. 

After my brief therapy group session, i wanted to ask how does one prepare for the coming mental war to break me down with the instructors, or should i go in with the moto ''they cant break me down psychologically if im already down'' (i just memed my post yea boy!) I can't be the only one with confidence issues that's still going in  head first.

Shoot away!


----------



## Kat Stevens

You need to keep in mind that nobody at BMQ is out to get you, at least not until you give them a reason to. It's called playing the game, they can't kill you, hell they can't even hurt you. Everything done there is done for a reason. It's been to thousands before you and will be done to thousands after you. It's nothing personal, don't take it like it is.


----------



## Pusser

Being selected to join the CAF is an accomplishment unto itself.  A scan of this forum should make it abundantly clear that getting into this outfit is a competitive process, so getting "the call" is already an achievement.  After that, the future will be what you make of it.  No one on BMQ is "out to get you."  In fact, they want you to achieve.  The staff are not praised for the number of people they fail, they are praised for succeeding in getting as many through BMQ as possible, without compromising the standard.

The key to success o BMQ is understanding that it's a game.  They are trying to stress you out.  It's not supposed to be easy, but it's not "hard" either(depending I suppose on your definition of hard).  There will be a lot of yelling and harsh comments.  Don't take them personally - it's not a reflection on your individual worth - they are simply statements to the effect that you don't currently meet a given standard.  Correct yourself, learn from it and not repeat it and all negative things will be forgotten.  It really is that simple.  The most important parts of BMQ are the academics (you have to pass the tests) and fitness (you have to pass the FORCE test), but neither is particularly difficult.  If you finished high school and can run up the stairs without sucking wind, you should be able to pass BMQ.  NO ONE fails BMQ because they can't make a bed properly or polish their shoes, so keep things in perspective.  Finally, work as a team.  Your platoon will be your new family.  Be helpful and you will be helped.  You're all in it together and your biggest goal should be for all of you to finish together.

PS:  Life after BMQ gets much better!


----------



## Loachman

Falsey87 said:
			
		

> i've made it through all of this BS and became a rather successful individual (got a good job, a degree, a car etc <snip> My self esteem is pretty low even if it shouldn't after making it out of this situation.



You have proven yourself, but not, yet, _*to*_ yourself. You remain your second-worst critic, despite your accomplishments. 'Twould help to overcome that a little and _*recognize*_ your achievements _*despite*_ greater obstacles to success than most have faced.

You likely stand a better chance of success through (at least the early part) of a military career because of that ability to succeed, as long as your past does not become a bigger obstacle.

One of the Principles of War is "Select and maintain the aim". Focus on your goal. Do not consider proving your male parental unit wrong. You already know that, so do not let it become a distraction. Know that your coursemates will also suffer lack of confidence and self-doubt at times, whether they show that or not. That is not an unhealthy thing, as it keeps complacency and overconfidence at bay.

Have a little faith in yourself.

Qapla!


----------



## BeyondTheNow

OP, thank you for sharing. Many are too scared, proud or feel shame about feeling things you've shared. 

Let me tell you something--there are more people who end up at BMQ with similar backgrounds to yours than you think, including me. I was there for a while and spent significant amounts of time listening to people's stories and sharing some of my own.

In an earlier post of mine I said that one's past can help them and it can also hinder them, and it's absolutely true. I have an awful habit of internalizing, which means I take things very personally. I was raised to believe I was sh*t and sustained *all* forms of abuse. (Getting to a point where I know that to be untrue is always a work in progress and might always will be.)

But being on course was excellent for me. It boosted my confidence while I was on it. Despite being perpetually tired, hungry and sore, I was able to do things I never thought I would've been able to while in that state otherwise. I had the chance to bond with some fantastic people and I was fortunate to meet some great staff along the way too. 

Like others have said, don't take criticisms from staff personally (nor from pl mates, for that matter--everyone has bouts of grumpiness/irritability when on course). Like I said, given your past, you probably have a strength others may not possess--use it to your advantage.


----------



## Falsey87

Thanks for all the replies folks! Looking forward to receive my date.


----------



## mariomike

Good luck, Falsey. I hope you keep us posted.


----------



## Falsey87

Well, the last obstacle between civy life and BMQ was my credit background and im getting my clearance letters this week.

Im beyond nervous of the coming events! Time to hit the jog / swimming pool / crossfit gym!


----------



## Trecr

I know we have to get a blood sample drawn at BMQ. Does anyone know what exactly is being tested for at St. Jean? I passed my medical (even though we didn't get blood drawn for that) and I have no medical conditions that I know of. I'm just really paranoid about them finding something I don't even know I have. If anyone who was just at BMQ can let me know what they are testing for, and if there is any chance people could end up being medically released from the CAF as a result of this test, that would be appreciated.


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle

So,  i have a "small" injury on my big toe. To make a long story short my big toenail is dead and will need to come off. I did half the job and the doctor will cut the rest of the cuticle on Wednesday. I'm due to go to BMQ in September. Now i've been able to jog on it and i'm sure i'll be okay in a few days when the new nail comes in but should i inform them? It says it takes 6 months to a year to grow back completely. 

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## mariomike

FlyLikeAnEagle said:
			
		

> < snip > i'm sure i'll be okay in a few days < snip >





			
				FlyLikeAnEagle said:
			
		

> I'm due to go to BMQ in September.



Did your doctor say you will be fit for duty by September?



			
				FlyLikeAnEagle said:
			
		

> Any help will be appreciated.



Injured before enrollment 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/108831.0

Injury before basic  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/100440.0

Hand Injury 1 week before BMQ  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/73676.0

Injury Prior to Enrollment  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/43756.0

Possible Injury Pre-BMQ  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/64939.0

sick right before bmq  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/120759.0

Going to BMQ quite sick  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/105656.0

etc...

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of up to date information.


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle

mariomike said:
			
		

> Did your doctor say you will be fit for duty by September?
> 
> Injured before enrollment
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/108831.0
> 
> Injury before basic
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/100440.0
> 
> Hand Injury 1 week before BMQ
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/73676.0
> 
> Injury Prior to Enrollment
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/43756.0
> 
> Possible Injury Pre-BMQ
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/64939.0
> 
> sick right before bmq
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/120759.0
> 
> Going to BMQ quite sick
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/105656.0
> 
> etc...
> 
> _As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of up to date information.



See...i don't have to have it cut off entirely. I can wait until the new nail comes up before anything. It was just annoying that everytime it got under my sock itd give me a jolt. No pain just a argh. I've read up on it and people jog after having it removed so i'm 99.9% sure i'll be fine. 

Thanks. 

PS...this isn't as severe as a rolled ankle or a ruptured spleen. Thanks.


----------



## mariomike

FlyLikeAnEagle said:
			
		

> Thanks.



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## PMedMoe

FlyLikeAnEagle said:
			
		

> PS...this isn't as severe as a rolled ankle or a ruptured spleen. Thanks.



Yep.  I wouldn't worry too much.  I had both toenails removed...in Afghanistan.

 [


----------



## AVI101

Currently on bmoq Rotp course of Mod1, managed to make it through the first few weeks without illness but am being hit hard now by a possible virus.. just want to know from former bmoq graduates missing which classes will put me on a recourse? And what will happen next


----------



## sidemount

If you miss a certain amount of time....i believe 48h of training you will be recoursed. Could be different for basic but those are pretty standard times for the courses I have done in the past.

What will happen is you will be put on light duties until you are better and then at some point you will join another course

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike

AVI101 said:
			
		

> Currently on bmoq Rotp course of Mod1, managed to make it through the first few weeks without illness but am being hit hard now by a possible virus.. just want to know from former bmoq graduates missing which classes will put me on a recourse? And what will happen next



Although you are BMOQ, you may find this discussion of interest,

Sick time recourse on BMQ (merged) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13736.0
2 pages.


----------



## SlickHandzAVN

Hey guys, I will be doing bmq in the bext couple months and wondering about benefits (when they kick in) and the prpblem woth a tooth i have.  I have a tooth that was about hald way through the prpcess.of root canal but was unable to finish the procedure because of cost.   Now o feel like tooth has escalated to a level higher of problem.  Will bmq be affected or can I get my teeth looked at?   Looked for some onfo and couldnt find , thanks ahead of time.


----------



## mariomike

SlickHandzAVN said:
			
		

> I will be doing bmq in the bext couple months and wondering about benefits (when they kick in)



When do medical benefits start?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/101229.0

Benefits  
https://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/98349/post-1005118.html

The Canadian Forces Dental Care Plan
http://www.forces.gc.ca/assets/FORCES_Internet/docs/en/caf-community-benefits/the-canadian-forces-dental-care-plan.pdf



			
				SlickHandzAVN said:
			
		

> Now o feel like tooth has escalated to a level higher of problem.  Will bmq be affected or can I get my teeth looked at?



Dental Work During Basic Training  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/113763/post-1285040.html#msg1285040

Sick / Injured before BMQ ( merged ) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/73676.0

See also,

Injured before enrollment 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/108831.0

Injury before basic  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/100440.0

Hand Injury 1 week before BMQ  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/73676.0

Injury Prior to Enrollment  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/43756.0

Possible Injury Pre-BMQ  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/64939.0

sick right before bmq  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/120759.0

Going to BMQ quite sick  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/105656.0

etc...

As always,  Recruiting is your most trusted source of up to date information.


----------



## SlickHandzAVN

Thank you!


----------



## mariomike

SlickHandzAVN said:
			
		

> Thank you!



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

SlickHandzAVN said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I will be doing bmq in the bext couple months and wondering about benefits (when they kick in) and the prpblem woth a tooth i have.  I have a tooth that was about hald way through the prpcess.of root canal but was unable to finish the procedure because of cost.   Now o feel like tooth has escalated to a level higher of problem.  Will bmq be affected or can I get my teeth looked at?   Looked for some onfo and couldnt find , thanks ahead of time.



If you have a dental issue that interferes with your training, you could be removed from your platoon and re-coursed after the issue is resolved.  Recourse means moved into a *holding platoon* with ours who are on a delay in training for a variety of reasons.  Once you are fit again, you'd be placed back into a new platoon and carry on.

Just be aware, if you miss X amount of training or classes, this could also be a cause for recourse, so if possible at all it is much better to go to BMQ as fit as possible.  What might be an agitation now could escalate to the level it negatively affects your performance, for example, during field training, or firing the C7 on the range.  It could be something as simple and marching and doing drill that increases the discomfort, only you will know when you get there how much this will (potentially) impact your ability to do the training with the state your dental fitness is now.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-basic-training.page


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle

So, I'm sick as a dog. Coughing up yellow phlegm, voice cracking, sore throat, etc...and i just wanna know how you guys naturally get over it without going to the MIR? I can't miss any more PT's or they'll recourse me. 

Thanks
OS (R) FLAE


----------



## Jarnhamar

FlyLikeAnEagle said:
			
		

> So, I'm sick as a dog. Coughing up yellow phlegm, voice cracking, sore throat, etc...and i just wanna know how you guys naturally get over it without going to the MIR? I can't miss any more PT's or they'll recourse me.
> 
> Thanks
> OS (R) FLAE



You've been at basic for 19 days and you're at risk of being re-coursed for missed PT? Was the missed PT caused by the sickness you mentioned above? Seems a bit strange.

It really depends how sick you are. If you just feel shitty then you could ignore it and push yourself through being sick and stay on course. People have pushed through a hell of a lot harder courses being in a much worse place than having a sore throat.  On the other hand depending how sick you are you could really mess yourself up such as if it develops in to pneumonia.

Lastly you could look to some witchcraft. I'll chase a double dose of bucklys and nyquil with a jagerbomb. Seems to do the trick for me, I don't advise it if your handling weapons, or working. Or interacting with people really.


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> You've been at basic for 19 days and you're at risk of being re-coursed for missed PT? Was the missed PT caused by the sickness you mentioned above? Seems a bit strange.
> 
> It really depends how sick you are. If you just feel shitty then you could ignore it and push yourself through being sick and stay on course. People have pushed through a hell of a lot harder courses being in a much worse place than having a sore throat.  On the other hand depending how sick you are you could really mess yourself up such as if it develops in to pneumonia.
> 
> Lastly you could look to some witchcraft. I'll chase a double dose of bucklys and nyquil with a jagerbomb. Seems to do the trick for me, I don't advise it if your handling weapons, or working. Or interacting with people really.



I had blisters on feet (f'in armory can't measure for crud) and had to miss the obstacle course & 2.2 mile ruck sack march. So that counts as 4 missed PT's. I only have 9 so i already blew through half my "sick days"...with 70+ days to go...i can't eff up much.


----------



## mariomike

FlyLikeAnEagle said:
			
		

> I had blisters on feet



See also,

https://milnet.ca/forums/threads/73676/post-1496580.html#msg1496580
OP: FlyLikeAnEagle  "i have a "small" injury on my big toe."


----------



## Jarnhamar

Well it sounds like you have a little more wiggle room then you initially explained.   If you're worried about it being something significant but are too worried about losing pt days you could wait until your first  weekend leave  and get checked at a civilian hospital. Best case your burdening the overworked civilian system with a trip to Emerg because of a cold. Worst case it's something significant and you'll need light duties and possibly recoursed. Being recoursed sucks but not as much as giving yourself perminate health problems. Only you know how sick you feel. Good luck.


----------



## FinnO25

**Reason this question is being asked here is because I cannot find another suitable thread.**

Hey guys, so I feel that I have gotten myself into a jam here. 

I have told my family doctor that I will no longer be a patient as I am joining the army. So she then proceeded to print off my entire medical history (She has been my doc since birth) so I now have a 2 inch thick file detailing every doctors appointment I have had from birth to 20 years old (Which is now). Do I bring this to St.Jean with me? 

When I did my enrolment medical I got the green light from Ottawa without needing any paperwork signed by my family doctor. 

So I am just wondering if I need to bring this ridiculous file to BMQ? Will it be of any use to the Med staff there or will I just be annoying them?  

umpkin: umpkin:


----------



## mariomike

FinnO25 said:
			
		

> Do I bring this to St.Jean with me?
> 
> So I am just wondering if I need to bring this ridiculous file to BMQ?



CFLRS
Required Documents and Items
The following documents are required on arrival:
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-joining-instructions.page

The following documents are required only if applicable:

a.medical prescriptions;

b.eyeglass prescriptions;

h.proof of change in medical status;

As always, Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## FinnO25

HAHA! Thanks mariomike!

It went from a massive file to one sheet detailing my Immunization records. 

I never liked my DP. She was cranky and mean.


----------



## mariomike

FinnO25 said:
			
		

> HAHA! Thanks mariomike!



You are welcome. Good luck.  



			
				FinnO25 said:
			
		

> I never liked my DP. She was cranky and mean.



DP?

My MD said, "You'll live to be 60!" "I AM 60!" "See, what did I tell you?"

Finn, your signature says, "Drive Fast, And Leave A Sexy Corpse."

I guess you never saw Signal 30?


----------



## FinnO25

DP=Daily Physician 

You are correct in assuming I have never seen that movie.

It is a line from the US version of the Office, and I feel as though it pertains to my lifestyle correctly.


----------



## Heman90210

So I Was in the Canadian infantry in 2003 and only served basic training. I received a bunch of vaccination shots (some made me ill) I want to know what vaccination do they give you, exactl,y as I am traveling to Thailand and I want to see what vaccinations to get


----------



## LightFighter

Heman90210 said:
			
		

> So I Was in the Canadian infantry in 2003 and only served basic training. I received a bunch of vaccination shots (some made me ill) I want to know what vaccination do they give you, exactl,y as I am traveling to Thailand and I want to see what vaccinations to get



Did you only do BMQ or did you complete DP1/BIQ as well?

Due to the time passed, and lack of records it might be in your best interest to go see your Dr and get them to recommend what vaccinations you should get.  That may end up being everything required for North America plus whatever is required/recommended for Thailand.


----------



## sarahsmom

You could submit a request for your medical file through DAIP (Directorate Access to Information and Privacy).  Since you released a long time ago, your file will be at Archives, but they can send you a copy of what they have.


----------



## PMedMoe

Heman90210 said:
			
		

> So I Was in the Canadian infantry in 2003 and only served basic training. I received a bunch of vaccination shots (some made me ill) I want to know what vaccination do they give you, exactl,y as I am traveling to Thailand and I want to see what vaccinations to get



2003? Some shots you received would be expired.  If you got the complete Hep A and B series and MMR, you wouldn't need them again; they're good for life.


https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/travel/destinations/traveler/none/thailand


----------



## Jarnhamar

Does anyone know anymore about the policy where as if recruits miss a certain amount of PT classes on BMQ for whatever reason they're kicked off course?   I'm told from a "victim" of this that it's a PRB after 6 missed PT classes and an automatic recourse after 9. It sounds like a fantastic policy if that's true.


----------



## Blake Castelein

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Does anyone know anymore about the policy where as if recruits miss a certain amount of PT classes on BMQ for whatever reason they're kicked off course?   I'm told from a "victim" of this that it's a PRB after 6 missed PT classes and an automatic recourse after 9. It sounds like a fantastic policy if that's true.


Yes it's true, happened to couple people on my course. Stops people from going to the MIR to skip out that's forsure.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GermanWolf

That sounds like a good rule to keep people from skipping exercise for illegitimate reasons. Would there be any exceptions for someone who, for example, sprained their ankle?


----------



## sarahsmom

GermanWolf said:
			
		

> That sounds like a good rule to keep people from skipping exercise for illegitimate reasons. Would there be any exceptions for someone who, for example, sprained their ankle?



Speaking from experience, no exceptions.   I was told my recourse would happen if I missed 10 classes total, or 6 in any one subject (PT classes tend to be 2 class periods long, so super easy to miss 6). And the MIR is only open during the day 0730-1530 ish, so going "after class" is not an option.    

Also keep in mind that if you miss more than 12 consecutive hours of field training that is also an automatic recourse. So make sure if you need the MIR while out in Farnham, that you are prepared to face the consequences.


----------



## Scott

Flip side: you're going to have troops avoid the MIR when they really should be there, trying to tough it out. Then they're going to arsehole themselves worse.

I understand the premise behind this, but the application has some serious knock on effects.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Scott said:
			
		

> Flip side: you're going to have troops avoid the MIR when they really should be there, trying to tough it out. Then they're going to arsehole themselves worse.
> 
> I understand the premise behind this, but the application has some serious knock on effects.



That certainly makes sense but I think where we're at society/generation wise the bigger issue is people generally out of shape who don't understand the difference between hurting and injured, possibly from living a very sheltered life.

If someone is genuinely injured then they should get medical treatment and not try to tough it out.  Issue being too many recruits are going to the MIR with little aches and pains or some sniffles. I think a lot of guys and girls latch on to those MIR trips/sick chits like a life line.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> That certainly makes sense but I think where we're at society/generation wise the bigger issue is people generally out of shape who don't understand the difference between hurting and injured, possibly from living a very sheltered life.
> 
> If someone is genuinely injured then they should get medical treatment and not try to tough it out.  Issue being too many recruits are going to the MIR with little aches and pains or some sniffles. I think a lot of guys and girls latch on to those MIR trips/sick chits like a life line.



My experience from being at St Jean from Sep ‘14 to Dec ‘15 is that, yes, while there are ones who go to the MIR prematurely, the number is low. There is, however, a significant number of recruits who do whatever they possibly can to cover/endure an injury in order to avoid recourse. Everything from fractures to severe infections. I’ve witnessed this first-hand on more occasions than I care to admit and unfortunately, I’m included in that number. 

The reasons are numerous and vary, but ultimately it comes down to being in the mindset of just wanting to get it done and get out.


----------



## mariomike

See also,

Disability on course - BMQ, QL, Trades, ect...[MERGED] 
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/125902.0.html
6 pages.

Malingering
https://army.ca/forums/threads/74062.0
2 pages.

Injured recruits misdiagnosed then dropped by military  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/70802.75
5 pages.


----------



## Jarnhamar

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> My experience from being at St Jean from Sep ‘14 to Dec ‘15 is that, yes, while there are ones who go to the MIR prematurely, the number is low. There is, however, a significant number of recruits who do whatever they possibly can to cover/endure an injury in order to avoid recourse. Everything from fractures to severe infections. I’ve witnessed this first-hand on more occasions than I care to admit and unfortunately, I’m included in that number.
> 
> The reasons are numerous and vary, but ultimately it comes down to being in the mindset of just wanting to get it done and get out.



I guess we've had alternate experience with the issue (I'm by no way discounting your own).  

While I'm no medical expert, speaking for myself (and other instructors maybe?) I think it's safe to say in a lot of cases we develop a sort of radar for this kind of stuff.  Yes that _can_ be a dangerous mindset to have, with serious ramifications, but at the same time as a parent yourself I know you can tell when your kids are bullshitting you, yes?   Not to suggest recruits/students are kids but I've seen some seriously similar behavior.

Very common to see recruits too injured for PT miraculous healing after hours.


There's a chance this policy does more harm than good but I'm of the belief that this policy does the opposite.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> I guess we've had alternate experience with the issue (I'm by no way discounting your own).
> 
> While I'm no medical expert, speaking for myself (and other instructors maybe?) I think it's safe to say in a lot of cases we develop a sort of radar for this kind of stuff.  Yes that _can_ be a dangerous mindset to have, with serious ramifications, but at the same time as a parent yourself I know you can tell when your kids are bullshitting you, yes?   Not to suggest recruits/students are kids but I've seen some seriously similar behavior.
> 
> Very common to see recruits too injured for PT miraculous healing after hours.
> 
> 
> There's a chance this policy does more harm than good but I'm of the belief that this policy does the opposite.



Oh, absolutely. I agree. I’m not discounting your/an instructor’s experiences of things either. There were definitely some doozies in my time there (ie. one example is recruit confined to wheelchair during week then practically dancing on tables on the weekends) And of course, those cases make it even worse for those who are legitimately injured when it comes to not only speaking with course staff, but interacting with MIR staff also. 
And of course, animosity quickly sets in among the recruits when there are those legitimately dealing with a significant medical issue vice those who...Well...aren’t.


----------



## ladnav96

Quite the complex question here but here goes nothing. At the time when I did my medical exam I was not taking any prescriptions and have never before on a regular basis. Now for the first time after seeing my dermatologist he prescribed some medication to take. But my enrolment has already passed and and on record it does not state that I take anything, furthermore they want to know any medical changes before enrolment so as to have it on your file. Now I went for a refill today and since I can no longer use my medicare card tried with the blue cross number but it doesn't work unless I have the blue cross card. Who would I inform first of all of this change and how do I obtain the necessary information to get my prescription. Going to my the closest base (St-Jean) is a bit far.


----------



## mariomike

ladnav96 said:
			
		

> Who would I inform first of all of this change and how do I obtain the necessary information to get my prescription.



"If your medical condition changes, advise your recruiting center, your unit, or your ULO as soon as possible. You will be held responsible if you fail to do so."
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-joining-instructions.page


----------



## theprivate

Bring medicine. Seriously.

St Jean garrison is notorious for illness. I promise you will be sick by week 3. That doesn't mean you're boned, you just need to know how to deal with it.

*Will I get recoursed if I get sick?* Not unless you have something really contagious and they need to isolate you. Think Gastro, Pneumonia, Streptococcus.

*What should I do when I get sick* Push through it. You're still there to train, you still have to do everything. Think less about avoiding things and more about making doing those things easier. Don't slack off. Cold medicine will save your life. Find a way to keep it handy.

*I'm really sick. When should I go to the MIR?* It's really up to the symptoms. You miss precious time by going. If you can't function because you're so sick, go. If you're coughing so much you're wheezing and can't breathe, go. If you have a fever, they are a lot more likely to isolate you, so if you can get rid of the fever by popping an advil, do it. If that doesn't work, go.

The most important thing I can say here is learn when you are going to hurt yourself by not getting looked at by the MIR BEFORE it happens. It is open on weekends as well... I think. Don't be like me and just try to push through it until you get pneumonia and can barely make it to the MIR on your own two feet because you have been doing a fully week of training on 1/5 lung capacity and a horrible fever. There is a stigma around the St Jean MIR and they earned it by screwing over recruits, just don't be the guy who suffers for the rest of his life because he neglected to see a doctor during basic.


----------



## CdnRedneck

I leave for BMQ Jan 12 and was wondering if i should get a flu shot before going considering the amount of people living in one building.


----------



## mariomike

CdnRedneck said:
			
		

> I leave for BMQ Jan 12 and was wondering if i should get a flu shot before going considering the amount of people living in one building.



The Ontario Ministry of Health and Long-Term Care offers this advice,
https://www.ontario.ca/page/flu-facts
"The flu shot is recommended for everyone 6 months old and older"

So does The Government of Canada
https://www.canada.ca/en/public-health/services/diseases/flu-influenza/get-your-flu-shot.html
"Everyone 6 months and older should get the flu shot"

If in doubt, you could ask your doctor.


----------



## ColtGreenhorn

I likely know the answer to this one, but I've done some reading and was wondering if anyone could give an "off the record" answer. Long story short, I initially attended university to pursue the DEO route. I got diagnosed with Crohn’s part way through which threw a wrench in my aspirations. Just to confirm they're still rejecting/discharging persons with Crohn's?


----------



## scorr1982

Hopefully medical and reliability don't take forever.... 


Recruiting Center: Kelowna 
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS 
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: May 13th 2018
First Contact: May 14th 2018
CFAT: November 20th 2018 (Qualified for trade choice) 
Force Test: November 20th 2018
Medical: November 20th 2018
Extra Medical Forms Sent: December 21st 2018
Medical Approved: Pending
Interview: November 20th 2018
Position Offered: Pending
Enrolment: Pending
BMQ: Pending


----------



## Glory2019

Hi guys. Starting my BMQ next month. I am just wondering if there is another eye check and hearing check at the BMQ? Are we gonna get a chance to see an optometrist at the BMQ?


----------



## mariomike

Glory2019 said:
			
		

> I am just wondering if there is another eye check and hearing check at the BMQ? Are we gonna get a chance to see an optometrist at the BMQ?



BMQ / BMOQ - Medical, Dental, Mental health questions [Merged]
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/1131.275
13 pages.


----------



## Glory2019

Sorry, but it does not explain anything. I have simply asked if we get checked our vision and hearing again as soon as we get to the BMQ?


----------



## Elmo

They might. If you have an updated prescription for eye glasses or contacts bring it. The recruitment  center does a medical and then CFLRS will conduct their own medical.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glory2019

Elmo said:
			
		

> They might. If you have an updated prescription for eye glasses or contacts bring it. The recruitment  center does a medical and then CFLRS will conduct their own medical.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk



Thank you!


----------



## MikeyE98

So I was at BMQ in March and had an immediate cease to training, I was going for infantry. I had a car accident two weeks before I left and it left me with a bad mentality while I was out there. I was in my 7th week before I had a breakdown and got my chit for immediate cease to training....after being back home for 2 months. I miss it and want to go back...my chit only says I have to see a specialist again before my selection starts over. Does this mean i can still apply for infantry  and will i even be allowed back? I was good at my tasks, inspections, drill and so on. Could someone give some direction on this?


----------



## mariomike

MikeyE98 said:
			
		

> will i even be allowed back?



See also,

ReEnroll with Prior Service / VFS [Merged] 
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/294.1000.html
42 pages.

As always, Recruiting is your most trusted source of official, up to date, information.

"Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces."


----------



## sarahsmom

Did they release you or simply send you home to heal? If they just sent you home, you simply need to book an appt with the local MIR once your specialist has cleared you (in a written report). 



If they released you, you will need the same report before you can be re-enrolled.


----------



## MikeyE98

It was a VR and Medical cease to training


----------



## international4455

Good day sirs what is the penalty for not having or missing immunization records at the time of showing up at the recruit school ? do i get kicked out ? do they refuse to accept me ?


----------



## kratz

humblesoldier said:
			
		

> Good day sirs what is the penalty for not having or missing immunization records at the time of showing up at the recruit school ? do i get kicked out ? do they refuse to accept me ?



Answer: A few days with sore arms as the medical staff pump you up to date with your shots.


----------



## Pusser

Even if you do have up to date immunization records with you, they may stick you anyway.  No doubt boosters are required.  The funny part is when they tell you after receiving the vaccine, to "get plenty of rest and avoid exertion..." ;D


----------



## Smelly_bob

Do you get blood tested during BMQ? If so, what do they test for?


----------



## sarahsmom

You get tested for Blood Type, G6PD (for malarial prophylaxis later on, if needed) and pregnancy if female.
This is for Reg F only.


----------

